# Nvidia GF 100 bis zu 40% schneller als ATIs HD 5870?



## Scorpioking78 (11. Januar 2010)

Einem Gerücht der Newsseite Hardware-Infos zufolge soll die Highend-Grafikarte GTX380 zwischen 30% bis 40% schneller sein, als eine HD 5870 des Konkurrenten ATI.
Leider äußert sich der "Vertraute" nicht darüber, bei welchem Anwendungsszenario dies der Fall sein könne.

Da aber laut nVidia sich der Fermi-Chip bereits in der Volumenproduktion befinden soll, dürften es wohl innerhalb der nächsten drei Monate mal zu echten Benchmarkresultaten kommen.

Bis dahin bleibt es wohl weiter spannend.

Quellen:
Nvidia GF100 30 bis 40% schneller als HD 5870? - News - Hardware-Infos
CES: Neues vom Fermi - News - Hardware-Infos


----------



## exa (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Nvidia GF 100 bis zu 40% schneller als ATIs HD 5870*

joa, schön, aber ehrlich gesagt auch kein Wunder bei einer Karte, die 6 Monate später auf den Markt kommt...


----------



## LOGIC (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Nvidia GF 100 bis zu 40% schneller als ATIs HD 5870*

Mal sehen ob das auch stimmt. Ich werde noch auf den Graka wechsel warten und schauen was Nvidia so draus macht.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Nvidia GF 100 bis zu 40% schneller als ATIs HD 5870*

Sehr lustig finde ich ja auch immer Sätze wie "bis zu ... schneller/besser/schöner/günstiger".
Der "Informant hätte mal einen etwas konkreteren Tipp geben können.
Mich würde interessieren, ob die GTX 380 auch beschnitten ist in der Anzahl der SMs.


----------



## Explosiv (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Nvidia GF 100 bis zu 40% schneller als ATIs HD 5870*

Tjo, die News sagt relativ wenig aus, da auch hier keine Benchmarks oder sonstige technische Details vorgelegt werden können.

*Glaskugel reib* vielleicht wäre ein Fragezeichen am Ende der Überschrift angebrachter .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Hektor123 (11. Januar 2010)

Das Ganze in Relation zur Leistungsaufnahme zu sehen finde ich viel spannender. Leistung ist nicht mehr alles.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (11. Januar 2010)

@Explosiv
Klar sind das Gerüchte. Aber ne Headline soll die Leute ja anlocken, sonst "verkaufste" ja nix.
Aber extra für Dich mache ich ne Frage draus.


----------



## Explosiv (11. Januar 2010)

Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Aber extra für Dich mache ich ne Frage draus.



Danke, dafür hat man Freunde  .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Nvidia GF 100 bis zu 40% schneller als ATIs HD 5870*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Tjo, die News sagt relativ wenig aus, da auch hier keine Benchmarks oder sonstige technische Details vorgelegt werden können.
> 
> *Glaskugel reib* vielleicht wäre ein Fragezeichen am Ende der Überschrift angebrachter .
> 
> Gruß Explosiv




Sehe ich ähnlich.
Und die Große Frage halt in welchem Szenario das sein soll.

Es hilft alles nix, wir wollen echtes Benches damit sehen


----------



## Scorpioking78 (11. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich raten müsste, wo die GF100er schneller sind, dann wohl Spiele mit PhysX.


----------



## Rizzard (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Nvidia GF 100 bis zu 40% schneller als ATIs HD 5870*



exa schrieb:


> joa, schön, aber ehrlich gesagt auch kein Wunder bei einer Karte, die 6 Monate später auf den Markt kommt...


 
Wäre ja ne Blamage, wenn es nicht so wäre. Bei so einer größeren Zeitspanne muss auch was bei raus kommen.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (11. Januar 2010)

Aber wie Hektor123 schon sagte, wenn die Leistungsaufnahme nicht überzeugt, dann braucht man so ein Teil nicht wirklich. Dadurch, dass ne HD 5870 in einigen Szenarien um 40% unterlegen sein soll, wird ja nicht automatisch ein flüssiges Spielen mit selbiger unmöglich.


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. Januar 2010)

Aber auch wenn der Leistungsvorteil zur ATI so groß ist wird sich NV das wieder einiges Kosten lassen. Und ob es dann viel sinn macht sich ne Karte für 600€ oder mehr zu kaufen sehe ich anders.


----------



## LOGIC (11. Januar 2010)

Also 600 € würde hier wohl niemand ausgeben und schon garnicht für ne Single GPU karte.


----------



## Sularko (11. Januar 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Also 600 € würde hier wohl niemand ausgeben und schon garnicht für ne Single GPU karte.



Sehe ich auch so. Schließlich will NV mit den Karten ja auch Geld verdienen. Bei Utopischen Preisen, von 500€ oder mehr, können sie das wohl vergessen.


----------



## Low (11. Januar 2010)

In 3 Monaten bastelt Ati doch schon an der fast fertigen HD5890


----------



## LOGIC (11. Januar 2010)

Ist doch gut so weil ich will mir jetzt keine HD 5870 holen wenn nacher dann ne noch schnellere HD 5890 oder gar noch schnellere GTX 3xx serie kommt.


----------



## emperator (11. Januar 2010)

Abwarten bis es Fakten gibt. Gerüchte kann jeder erzählen und wieviel davon dann wahr ist, weiß jeder ^^


----------



## jojo0077 (11. Januar 2010)

Naja bis zu 40% hören sich für mich nicht unrealistisch an. Wenn dann im Schnitt 25-30% rauskommen wäre das für AMD nicht dramatisch. Richard Huddy von AMD hat ja selbst gesagt, dass er erwartet, dass Fermi schneller wird als die 5870 (im Interview steht 5970 aber das ist wohl ein Schreibfehler).
Außerdem wärs echt peinlich wenn Fermi keinen deutlichen Vorsprung hätte vor der 5870. Die Karte kommt n halbes Jahr später, der Chip ist deutlich größer und die Karte vermutlich insgesamt ne gute Ecke teurer in der Herstellung.
AMD wird das einfach über das PLV wieder gut machen und evtl. noch eine HD5890 bringen die nochmal 10-20% über der 5870 liegt. Ich denke, so oder so ist Nvidia der Verlierer diesmal, auch wenn Fermi im Schnitt 25% schneller wird.


----------



## LOGIC (11. Januar 2010)

Ja das denk ich auch. Wenn Nvidia schnellere karten rausbringt greift der großteil zu AMD weil dann erst recht die preise für die karten sinken und dann auch mehr karten zur ferügung steht.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (11. Januar 2010)

Wenn man bedenkt, dass vor nicht allzulanger Zeit noch einige der Meinung waren, die GF100er Serie würde bis zu 60% schneller sein als die HD5870 und nun ein seitens nVidia gestreutes Gerücht (hier will ich Hardware-Infos mal Glauben schenken) nur noch von bis zu 40% spricht, dann wird das wohl doch keine allzugroße Konkurrenz zu ATI werden.


----------



## jojo0077 (11. Januar 2010)

Vielleicht wären es ja 60% wenn man alle 512 Shader (oder wieviele es nochmal sind) nutzen könnte. Aber angeblich werden ja nur 448 oder so genutzt.


----------



## speedstar (11. Januar 2010)

Warten wir es ab! Wenn morgen eine News auf einer anderen Seite erscheint, wo es heißt, dass Fermi nur 20% schneller ist, geht es dann hier weiter? Abwarten! Da ich auch ne neue Karte suche, hätte ich wirklich gern die Auswahl zwischen mindestens zwei Karten.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (11. Januar 2010)

jojo0077 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wären es ja 60% wenn man alle 512 Shader (oder wieviele es nochmal sind) nutzen könnte. Aber angeblich werden ja nur 448 oder so genutzt.


 

Das interessiert mich ja nun auch, da die 40% von der Highend Graka GTX380 erreicht werden sollen. Vielleicht ist diese ja nicht beschnitten in der Anzahl der SMs.


----------



## herethic (11. Januar 2010)

40% mehr sind schon nicht schlecht...
Mal sehen obs stimmen wird.
Preis und Laustärke sind dann aber bestimmt auch nicht von schlechten Eltern.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Nvidia GF 100 bis zu 40% schneller als ATIs HD 5870*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Wäre ja ne Blamage, wenn es nicht so wäre. Bei so einer größeren Zeitspanne muss auch was bei raus kommen.



Das gleiche hab ich damals über den R600 gesagt, bevor er rauskam und am Ende war das Ding sogar noch langsamer.  Sowohl G80 als auch R600 waren Neuentwicklungen.
In diesem Fall ist allerdings die HD5-Serie nur eine Weiterentwicklung und der Fermi etwas vollkommen neues. Man darf gespannt sein.


----------



## combruder (11. Januar 2010)

Sularko schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Schließlich will NV mit den Karten ja auch Geld verdienen. Bei Utopischen Preisen, von 500€ oder mehr, können sie das wohl vergessen.



sehe ich auch so 
schließlich will kein mensch unmengen ausgeben
und außerdem ist die 5870 schon sauschnell 
wenn auch zur zeit noch zu teuer 
das wird sich aber sicher ändern beim release der NV-karte liegt dann der preis sicher bei 280€ 
und wenn dann eine NV-karte gut das doppelte kostet
würde meine wahl 100% auf die 5870 fallen


----------



## BigBoymann (11. Januar 2010)

Wenn es da 40% mehr sind bleibt nur zu sagen, ganz schwach NV. 

Aber im Ernst ich denke, dass die NV auf jeden Fall schneler ist als ATIs HD5870, aber für das Geld einer 380GTX wirste wohl wieder eine 5970 bekommen und dann bringt die ganze Performance nicht viel. Denn bei mir wird eine Karte nach 3 Kriterien beurteil, Preis, Leistung, Verbrauch. In allen drei Punkten wird ATI imo vorne landen. Denn ich hab mir eine HD5870 bestellt für 323€, bekomme dafür genau soviel Leistung wie eine GTX295 liefert, verbauche dabei aber nur 27W im Idle. 

Da hat NV einen Brocken vorgeworfen bekommen und ich glaube nicht, dass die den einfach so schlagen können, sonst würds alles nicht so lange dauern.


----------



## Aholic (11. Januar 2010)

Ohne Quell Angaben ist das immer so eine Sache, Gerüchte gibt es viele.
40% schneller halte ich auch etwas für unrealistisch, sehr viel neuer sind die Karten im Vergleich zur HD5xxx er aber auch nicht. 

Lieber eine Karte mit Verfügbarbeit rausbringen als eine HD5870 bei der die Produktion teilweise nicht hinterher kommt.

die Highend Single Karte wird sicherlich ~500Euro kosten.


----------



## der_flamur (11. Januar 2010)

Ich denke, wenn Fermi 40% schneller sein soll als die HD5870, kommt sie ja dann an der HD5970 ran (Crossfire/SLI skaliert ja immer noch nicht bei jedem Spiel 100%), und wenn es "nur" 448 Shader im Betrieb sind, dann Hut ab.... 6Monate sind nicht lange...


----------



## DaStash (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Nvidia GF 100 bis zu 40% schneller als ATIs HD 5870*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich.
> Und die Große Frage halt in welchem Szenario das sein soll.
> 
> Es hilft alles nix, wir wollen echtes Benches damit sehen


Genau und zwar Spielebenches. 

MfG


----------



## riedochs (11. Januar 2010)

Ich gehe mal davon aus das ATI da noch was in der Schublade hat sollte das wirklich stimmen. Die lassen sich auch nicht so einfach die Butter vom Brot nehmen.


----------



## MARIIIO (11. Januar 2010)

AMD wird jetzt wohl erstmal alles daran setzen, so viele 5xxxer rauszuhauen, wies nur geht. Denn je näher der Fermi-Release rückt, desto eher wird jemand auf sinkende Preise hoffen und mit dem Kauf abwarten.
Ist Fermi dann da, purzeln die Preise und die Zweite Kaufwelle startet (Was evtl. den Preis wieder etwas anhebt, je nach Verfügbarkeit). 
Und das tolle: Das alles ist eigentlich unabhängig von Fermis Leistung, denn das ist schon ne Worst-Case betrachtung. Je schlechter Fermi abschneidet, desto mehr verkauft AMD


----------



## Bruce112 (11. Januar 2010)

wenn das so wäre 40 % schneller dann wird schon extrem die preise fallen von 5870 ,


aber das ist nur ein gerücht ,ich kann auch sagen das ich mal eines tages der reichste mann der welt werde


----------



## Naumo (11. Januar 2010)

FM100 schrieb:


> Ich denke, wenn Fermi 40% schneller sein soll als die HD5870, kommt sie ja dann an der HD5970 ran (Crossfire/SLI skaliert ja immer noch nicht bei jedem Spiel 100%), und wenn es "nur" 448 Shader im Betrieb sind, dann Hut ab.... 6Monate sind nicht lange...


 
find ich auch! 40% sind verdammt viel.. 
und eine 5890 is auch "blos" ne höhergetaktete 5870.. 
man muss abwarten, vor allem bis die preise akzeptabel sind, denn es lohnt sich keineswegs auch nur 300€ für sowas auszugeben.. oder?
mal sehen was die zukunft bringt und der bessere wird gekauft


----------



## MysticBinary82 (11. Januar 2010)

Naumo schrieb:


> find ich auch! 40% sind verdammt viel..
> und eine 5890 is auch "blos" ne höhergetaktete 5870..
> man muss abwarten, vor allem bis die preise akzeptabel sind, denn es lohnt sich keineswegs auch nur 300€ für sowas auszugeben.. oder?
> mal sehen was die zukunft bringt und der bessere wird gekauft


 
Ich finde 40% relativ wenig. Hier ein Beispiel:

Ne 5870 schafft bei einem Spiel 12fps so würde die GF100 16,8 fps schaffen. Sozusagen sind es pro 10 frames 4 Frames mehr und das anscheinend nur im idealfall.


----------



## Naumo (11. Januar 2010)

un jetzt der vgl 4890 zu 5870 sind auch rund 40-50%... 
klar is das viel
wenn ich crysis mit der radeon mit 30frames spiel, was doch etwas ruckelt spiel ich es mit der fermi ideal mit 42.. was besser spielbar is oder?


----------



## kenji_91 (11. Januar 2010)

Mir erscheint es sinnvoller, wenn man prinzipiel gleich solche news über "Fermi hat angeblich"... "Fermi bla bla bla, wayne interessiert's solange keine konkreten Tatsachen vorliegen" schließt, da es relativ unnötig ist hier sozusagen über Relativitäten zu diskutieren, deren Ausmaß noch unbekannt ist.

News = Neues
Neues bringt diese News nicht, sondern Gerüchte und Behauptungen, die von Nvidia selbst kommen, womit sich ein Wahrheitsgehalt dezimiert.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (11. Januar 2010)

kenji_91 schrieb:


> Mir erscheint es sinnvoller, wenn man prinzipiel gleich solche news über "Fermi hat angeblich"... "Fermi bla bla bla, wayne interessiert's solange keine konkreten Tatsachen vorliegen" schließt, da es relativ unnötig ist hier sozusagen über Relativitäten zu diskutieren, deren Ausmaß noch unbekannt ist.


 
Das würde ich nicht sagen, denn immerhin ist diese "News" noch nicht zu nem Fanboywar angewachsen und es sind während der Diskussion doch einige interessante Aspekte aufgetaucht. Wenn man den Thread mal liest, würde man diese bestimmt auch finden.


----------



## exa (11. Januar 2010)

Naumo schrieb:


> find ich auch! 40% sind verdammt viel..
> und eine 5890 is auch "blos" ne höhergetaktete 5870..
> man muss abwarten, vor allem bis die preise akzeptabel sind, denn es lohnt sich keineswegs auch nur 300€ für sowas auszugeben.. oder?
> mal sehen was die zukunft bringt und der bessere wird gekauft



40% verdammt viel???

zu beachten ist das das wahrscheinlich das Maximum und nicht der Schnitt ist, zum anderen gab es Zeiten, in denen innerhalb eines Jahres die Grafikkarten bis zu 100% mehr Leistung hatten... also wären es im März immernoch 10 % zu wenig, wenn man dementsprechend auf 50% für 6 Monate kommt^^


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Januar 2010)

Schon wieder ja das sind 500% mehr Mindesten...

Leute hin setzten Tee trinken und ab waren.
Das steht noch nicht fest was kommt wie es kommt und besonder wann es kommt.
Daher chillen wie die Kiffer sagen und ja....


----------



## Dio (11. Januar 2010)

Vielleicht solltest du mal aufhören zu kiffen, dann wirds auch mitm LRS besser.


----------



## Shi (11. Januar 2010)

Böse 


Aber wer sagt denn dass die Graka 500-600€ kosten wird? Nvidia nicht oder? Vielleicht kostet sie ja nur 300€, was tut AMD dann? Preise senken? Dann muss eine 5870 ja nur noch 180-200€ kosten.


----------



## PeacemakerSW (11. Januar 2010)

Da bin ich auch schon sehr gespannt wie sich das entwickelt. Im Moment reicht meine GTX275 exo noch voll aus. Mal sehen was Nvidia so bringt und wie die Preise sind.


----------



## Malkav85 (11. Januar 2010)

Ein polarisierendes  Pro-Nvidia-Posting haben wir gelöscht.

Bitte bleibt beim Diskutieren  sachlich


----------



## drumbomb (11. Januar 2010)

Wie war das? N 6 pol + 8 pol Stromanschluss, machen nach Adam Riese 225Watt über die Externen Anschlüsse, dazu kommen noch 75 Watt des PCIe Steckplatzes womit der Weg zur 300 Watt Marke geebnet ist und somit kann man vorweg schon sagen, wir haben ne TDP von 225 - 300 Watt zumindest beim großen Fermi (Tesla), wie es bei den Gamerkarten letztlich ausschaut lässt sich schwer sagen, aber es ist anzunehmen, dass die GTX3xx kein Kostverächter werden wird.

Was die 40% Mehrleistung angeht diese schrumpfen im Moment schon wie Butter in der Sonne, betrachtet man die R5870 Lightning von MSI welche laut neueren Berichten einen GPU Takt von 1 GHz hat. 
Somit bleibt ab zu warten was AMD aus den HD5K Karten noch heraus kitzeln kann, von der TDP haben sie auf alle Fälle mehr Luft nach oben wie der Fermi und sollte es AMD schaffen oder gar schon in der Hinterhand haben, dass sie Karten mit 1.1 GHz oder gar etwas mehr takten können dann haben wir gleich starke Grafikkarten, jedoch dürfte AMD aufgrund des kleineren Chips dessen Vorteile der günstigere Preis sowie wohl die bessere Chipausbeute, entsprechend im Vorteil sein.

Wobei in meinen Augen Fermi und HD5K eher uninteressant sind, richtig interessant dürfte es mit der nächsten Grafikkartengeneration werden, denn da kann es passieren, dass der eine den anderen überrundet und ihm das Wasser ab gräbt.


----------



## Eiche (11. Januar 2010)

Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Einem Gerücht der Newsseite Hardware-Infos zufolge soll die Highend-Grafikarte GTX380 zwischen 30% bis 40% schneller sein, als eine HD 5870 des Konkurrenten ATI.
> Leider äußert sich der "Vertraute" nicht darüber, bei welchem Anwendungsszenario dies der Fall sein könne.
> 
> Da aber laut nVidia sich der Fermi-Chip bereits in der Volumenproduktion befinden soll, dürften es wohl innerhalb der nächsten drei Monate mal zu echten Benchmarkresultaten kommen.
> ...


ach bis 2Q2010 ist es aber auch noch ein bisschen hin und biss dahin sind alle jetzigen ATI karten längst in einer höher revision zudem kommt ja noch die HD 5790 alls spekulation sind mal wieder realativ und eigentlich keine sollch "news" nicht mal wert.


*EDIT: *wusste garnicht das Gerüche als News erlaubt sind dann kann man hier ja alles posten wa


----------



## push@max (11. Januar 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Böse
> 
> 
> Aber wer sagt denn dass die Graka 500-600€ kosten wird? Nvidia nicht oder? Vielleicht kostet sie ja nur 300€, was tut AMD dann? Preise senken? Dann muss eine 5870 ja nur noch 180-200€ kosten.



Dann muss AMD wieder mit der alten, guten, agressiven Preispolitik kontern.

Ich konnte meine HD4870 512MB damals auch für 200€ kaufen, da war sie erst 3 Monate auf dem Markt.

Um erhlich zu sein, wäre es nicht schlecht...da könnten wir günstiger an AMDs aktuelle Top-Karten kommen.


----------



## Mental Gear (11. Januar 2010)

Das einizige was ich von den beiden Herstellern erwarte ist Karten auf den Markt zu bringen die in ausreichender Stückzahl vorhanden sind. Da haben AMD UND NVIDIA klar versagt. 
Jeder redet(blablabla) von der 5870/5890 und kaufen kann sie fast keiner. Eigentlich kann deshalb sogar behaupten die aktuellen Karten beider Hersteller sind noch nicht wirklich am Markt angekommen. 
Die momentane Situation ist einfach nur armselig. 
GTX 285 sogut wie nirgends lieferbar und schon gar nicht lagernd, 5870 genau das gleiche.


----------



## Two-Face (11. Januar 2010)

+40% halte ich ehrlichgesagt nicht für unwahrscheinlich, sind aber wieder nur Spekulation und Gerüchte ohne Beweise - ich will endlich handfestes Material und nicht ständig diese Internetweisheiten!


----------



## Scorpioking78 (11. Januar 2010)

zeffer schrieb:


> *EDIT: *wusste garnicht das Gerüche als News erlaubt sind dann kann man hier ja alles posten wa


 
Dazu habe ich mich bereits geäußert.

Desweiteren soll sich der Fermi bereits in der Volumenproduktion befinden.
Dies soll gemäß Verlautbarung Nvidias ein Fakt sein.
Siehe zweite Quelle. Danke.


----------



## Eiche (11. Januar 2010)

haben die das auch nicht schon im oktober behauptet?


----------



## goliath (11. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube das nicht wirklich, denn WENN es so wäre, würde NVIDIA diese Fakten sicherlich NICHT zurückhalten !!!

Denn schon seit Ende September ist die 5870 aufm Markt und somit verliert NVIDIA potenzielle Kunden, die nicht auf Fermi warten wollen/können.

Daher reine Spekulatios 

Ich freue mich einfach nur, wenn die Preise fallen sobald Fermi da ist...
Dann wird eine 5870 gekauft, selbst ja selbst wenn Fermi wirklich 20% schneller und 50% teurer ist


----------



## Scorpioking78 (11. Januar 2010)

zeffer schrieb:


> haben die das auch nicht schon im oktober behauptet?


 
Sorry, wollte sagen, Chips für den GF100. Aber so stehts auch bei Hardware-Infos.


----------



## Eiche (11. Januar 2010)

aber GTX380 ist doch der GF104 oder nicht?


----------



## Scorpioking78 (11. Januar 2010)

zeffer schrieb:


> aber GTX380 ist doch der GF104 oder nicht?


 
Tja, frag mal Nvidia. Vielleicht labeln die schon so lange ihre eigenen Chips um, dass die vom Marketing selbst nicht mehr wissen, welcher Chip nun neu oder alt ist? 

Aber deswegen interessiert mich ja, ob die GTX380 auch so ein beschnittener Fermi ist.


----------



## Shi (11. Januar 2010)

push@max schrieb:


> Dann muss AMD wieder mit der alten, guten, agressiven Preispolitik kontern.
> 
> Ich konnte meine HD4870 512MB damals auch für 200€ kaufen, da war sie erst 3 Monate auf dem Markt.
> 
> Um erhlich zu sein, wäre es nicht schlecht...da könnten wir günstiger an AMDs aktuelle Top-Karten kommen.



Ich meinte, woher haben wir die Beweise dass die Karte sooo teuer sein wird? 
Vielleicht wird sie gut und günstig, dann wäre AMD am Popo


----------



## Two-Face (11. Januar 2010)

Ihr immer mit eurem "AMD am Popo" hallo, wenn ich mal fragen darf, wieso wäre AMD dann "am Popo"? Euch ist schon klar, dass 1. AMD weitaus größere Marktanteile hat, als ihr immer vermutet, 2. AMD auch CPUs entwickelt, 3. AMD eine weit größere Firma ist als Nvidia und 3., es wird hier von *High-End*-Karten gesprochen - der Mittelklassemarkt ist weit größer - und bisher immer ATis Stärke gewesen


----------



## Scorpioking78 (11. Januar 2010)

Nvidia sieht sich selbst ja eher als Softwareproduzent. Und von dieser Warte aus machen die gute Hardware. Ähnlich nem Bäcker, der ne jute Wurscht macht.


----------



## Stefan93 (11. Januar 2010)

Bin auch der Meinung das:


> Wenn ich raten müsste, wo die GF100er schneller sind, dann wohl Spiele mit PhysX.


 und das hängt auch immer Start vom Spiel ab
z.B, in Race Driver (2560x1600 8AA) ist die HD 4890 auch schneller als eine GTX 285 aber in den fast allen Spielen trifft das Gegenteil zu


----------



## KingKokosnuss (11. Januar 2010)

Wenn die sich noch ein bischen mehr Zeit Lassen hab ich bis dahin genug Geld für ein 3-Way gespann ^^


----------



## strider11f (11. Januar 2010)

In den wilden und feuchten Träumen irgendwelcher NV Vorstände wird Fermi wohl wirklich 40% schneller sein als die 5870. Aber bis heute gibt es nicht den Hauch eines BEIWEISES das diese Karte jemals auf den Markt kommen werden. NV soll erstmal die Chips an die Kartenhersteller ausliefern und dann sehen wir weiter........


----------



## Shi (11. Januar 2010)

Mit dem "am Popo" meinte ich dass Nvidia AMD dann im High End Segment aussticht, von Midrange war keine Rede, auch nicht vom Ganzen Geschäft. War aber etwas schlecht formuliert


----------



## Turbokiffer (11. Januar 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Mit dem "am Popo" meinte ich dass Nvidia AMD dann im High End Segment aussticht, von Midrange war keine Rede, auch nicht vom Ganzen Geschäft. War aber etwas schlecht formuliert



Wenn nVidia schon 6 Monate später dran ist, dann wäre es auch gerechtfertigt das man AMD im Bereich "schnellste Grafikkarte" sticht. Mir wärs zumindest Recht, dann werden vielleicht mal  die HD 5850 / 5870 günstiger.


----------



## Shi (11. Januar 2010)

Also ich denke zumindest dass die nVidia doch der absolute Hammer wird .


----------



## Fanboys_Go_Home! (11. Januar 2010)

Turbokiffer schrieb:


> Wenn nVidia schon 6 Monate später dran ist, dann wäre es auch gerechtfertigt das man AMD im Bereich "schnellste Grafikkarte" sticht.


Naja, ATI hat dafür fast 3 Jahre gebraucht, da sind 6 Monate doch Recht schnell, oder nicht?


----------



## Naumo (11. Januar 2010)

also wenn die fermi "langsamer" sein sollte als eine 58xx dann wäre ich schon sehr enttäuscht..
ich bin kein "fan-boy" jedoch bevorzuge ich NV wegen physix und langjähriger nutzung (was dr baur id kennt frisst'r id). mal sehen wies aussieht.. wenn ich mal günstig an ne ati komm schlag ich natürlich zu  
aber dauern wirds schon bis die preise akzeptabel sind.. ne 5870 kostet mir zuviel und ne fermi wird nicht billiger... ne 5850 wäre bei meiner gtx285 ne schlechte idee ^^ 
ich will wieder ne Voodoo  dann können NV und ATI einpacken


----------



## SandR+ (11. Januar 2010)

> Wenn die sich noch ein bischen mehr Zeit Lassen hab ich bis dahin genug Geld für ein 3-Way gespann


was du auch brauchen wirst um (dann) Aktuelle Games mit LL Auflösung spielen zu können 

schaun wa mal was wann alles kommt...


----------



## Naumo (11. Januar 2010)

was auf jeden fall kommt is crysis2 und da kann man dann wieder sli machen oder cfx... 
oder das spiel erst (so wie ich) 2 jahre später in der maximum edition kaufen und trotzdem nur 40frames haben und das nicht mal auf very high ^^ aber das isn anderes thema


----------



## ShortyLimits (11. Januar 2010)

nen paar fakten wären mal toll und nich immer nur gerüchte


----------



## Naumo (11. Januar 2010)

jo meine rede.. aber dafür müssen die magazine wie zB PCGH erstmal samples bekommen.. weil jeder "fakt" vom hersteller selber is mit vorsicht zu genießen


----------



## Genghis99 (11. Januar 2010)

LOL - bis jetzt kann man nur sagen : 40% schneller - im Kofferraum eines Porsche ...


----------



## strucki200 (12. Januar 2010)

Die Karte kommt ca ein halbes Jahr nach der 5870 und Nvidia denkt jetzt wirklich ich mach Freudensprünge, weil ihre Karte BIS ZU 40% schneller ist x`D

Aber erstmal abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## Sheeep (12. Januar 2010)

@strucki200

ich stimme dir zu, bis zu 40% schneller, bezieht sich ja bestimmt nicht auf fps raten in realen games, dass heißt in der praxis hat man 10-20% mehr fps.
Das wäre für ein halbes jahr danach schon schwach. (naja, abwarten...)


Die 5870 ist theoretisch auch 100% schneller als ne 4870, in der praxis sieht das ja auch nicht so aus.

Aber ich denke, viel wichtiger ist, dass nVidia mit den Technologien wie DirectX11 und mit einer Konkurenz zu Eyfinity nachzieht. Denn das bekommst momentan wirklich nur bei AMD.
Bzw. Das ist der größte Vorteil der 5xxxer gegenüber den nvidia gtx. 10 oder 20% fps sind momentan meist egal, selbst ne 4870 reicht um fast alles in hd und mit AA/AF zu zocken.
zumindest bei mir.


----------



## True Monkey (12. Januar 2010)

Mal abwarten wie sich zwei davon im SLI schlagen .....wenigstens funzen die Nvidia Treiber bei multi GPU im Gegensatz zu ATI


----------



## Fate T.H (12. Januar 2010)

Sheeep schrieb:


> ...Das ist der größte Vorteil der 5xxxer gegenüber den nvidia gtx....



Naja du hast vergessen das sie auch das Bitstreamen der HD-Tonformate beherschen womit sie auch für HTPC interessant werden.
Mal sehen ob NV hier auch nachzieht wenn nicht ist es nen armutszeugniss da ja selbst die Clarkdale CPU es beherscht.




True Monkey schrieb:


> Mal abwarten wie sich zwei davon im SLI schlagen .....wenigstens funzen die Nvidia Treiber bei multi GPU im Gegensatz zu ATI



Was aber ziemlich unwichtig ist da die meisten kein SLI/CF bzw. CF-X betreiben.


----------



## FloW^^ (12. Januar 2010)

und so leute wie ich es auch niemals werden.


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (12. Januar 2010)

Immer dieses Glaskugelwettraten wenns um das Katz und Mausspiel der Hardwarehersteller geht. Wartets ab und gut 

Alle 3 posts stehen die selben Gerüchte umformuliert wieder da 33,3% meinen so, 33,3 so und 33,3 so und ma quotet sich gegenseitig um den Verstand 

Egal wer am Ende schneller ist, hauptsache die Karten werden günstiger dabei 

Noch eine Frage am Rande...wie lange hat Ati noch mal gleich gebraucht um wirklich flotter zu sein als der G80?! Ich erinnere mich grade nicht mehr so genau. Ich hab da nur noch den HD2xxx flop im Hinterkopf.
Die greifen alle mal ins Klo, so ist das halt.
Davon ab, ich lege auch gerne mal 500 Schleifen für ne High-End Karte hin... Aber so wie es aussieht werdens diesmal wohl nur 300 für ne Ati wenn Fermi dann wirklich mal herausgegeben wird.


----------



## True Monkey (12. Januar 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Was aber ziemlich unwichtig ist da die meisten kein SLI/CF bzw. CF-X betreiben.


 
hmm weil du wenige kennst die sowas nutzen ist das also so ?

In meinen Bekanntenkreis ist genau das die Gretchenfrage und wir brennen schon darauf mehrere zu benchen


----------



## Fate T.H (12. Januar 2010)

Es ging mir nicht darum wieviele Leute ich kenne die ein SLI/CF System haben sondern im allgemeinen.
Es sei denn du möchtest jetzt behaupten das die mehrheit der Grafikkartenkäufer ein solches System nutzen ?
Denke der anteil wird verschwindent gering sein zum Single-User.


----------



## True Monkey (12. Januar 2010)

^^Mag ja sein .....aber genug die das interessiert  so ca 21546 Bencher


----------



## Fate T.H (12. Januar 2010)

Von x Millionen Käufern hmm net besonders viel   Genug Offtopic.

Mir fällt gerade ein das ich bei den Anschlüßen der GF100 von der Präsentation keinerlei HDMI bzw. Displayport gesehen habe ist doch wohl nicht deren ernst oder ?


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (12. Januar 2010)

Wenn neue Grafikkarten rauskommen dann war der %ige vorsprung der genannt wird noch nie ein Physiks Benchmark und wirds auch diesmal nicht sein.

40% obs denn stimmt? naja

Wenn die Pfeiffen von Nvidia mal zum start weg der neuen Generation mal Karten mit mind 2GB Arbeitsspeicher rausbringen würden dann würd ich denen mal einen Dankesbrief schreiben. Da brauch ich gar nicht anfangen zu schreiben gg

Ati ist ja genau gleich da gibts von der neuen Serie ja auch noch keine mit 2Gb oder habe ich was übersehen.

Eine vor Leistung strotzende Karte der in Full HD wenn man viele Qualitäts-Modi aktiviert der Grafikspeicher ausgeht obwohl die Chipleistung vorhanden wäre.....eine schande ist das.....

@PCGH Jungs
schade das im Heft in dem schönen und Umfangreichen Test auf Seite 33 keine einzige Karte mit 2GB vertreten ist vielleicht beim nächsten mal

lg


----------



## Jan565 (12. Januar 2010)

Es ist aus meiner Sicht einfach sinnlos vor eilig was zu sagen. Wenn die Karte auf dem Markt ist wird man es sehen ob die wirklich so gut ist. ATi will auch noch die 5790 auf den Markt bringen und dann kann das alles schon wieder ganz anders aussehen. 

Ich vermute mal das der Leistungsunterschied sich auf ca. 10% bezieht wie es eigentlich immer so der fall ist.


----------



## Genghis99 (12. Januar 2010)

SLI ? Einens der Features das man am Wenigsten braucht. Stromverbrauch, Microruckler, Wärmeentwicklung - Das die Forcewaretreiber besser wären als die von ATI ist ein Gerücht. Immer bloss die Frage, welches Spiel die Treiberbugs zu spüren kriegt.

Klar - Technik macht Spass - aber mir genügt ein blau leuchtender Kama.

Gab da mal ein Autotuning Projekt. Die hatten in einen Audi TT hinten nochmal einen 2 liter Turbo eingebaut. Ein _SLI TT_ praktisch. Ging ab wie Schmitt's Katze - wenn nicht gerade eines der Getriebe auseinander flog. Das Auto hat sich auch nicht wirklich gut verkauft.....

Naja - meine Crossfire Brücke hab ich weg geschmissen, bei NVidia wird ja meistens nichtmal so ein Teil mitgeliefert ......


----------



## Dr. Kucho (12. Januar 2010)

Ich hoffe der GF 100 wird in etwa gleich schnell wie ATi's HD 5890, aber Nvidia-typisch etwas teurer. Dann vertick ich meine HD 5870 bei ebay und kauf mir als Ersatz eine 5890 in der MSi Lightning oder der Sapphire Vapor-X Edition.

Guter Plan, gelle? 

Aber zum Thema: 5870 ist momentan die absolute Refernz auf dem Grafikkartenmarkt und das sogar noch, wenn man selbst die gesamte Spieleleistung außen vor lässt. Sie ist selbst mit AMD-Design fast garnicht hörbar (auch wenn der Lüfter so viel Luft nach oben hat, dass einem die Ohren abfliegen), sie hat einen absolut vorbildlichen Stromverbrauch für diese Preisklasse und bringt mit SGSSAA und Eyefinity zwei supercoole und nützliche Features mit. Das muss Nvidia erstmal nachmachen!

Bisher wirbt Nvidia nur mit in den Raum geworfenen Zahlen und Lobpreisungen über die Workstationkompatibilität des neuen Chips. Also eigentlich nichts, womit ein Gamer etwas anfangen kann. Je länger sich der Release hinauszögert, desto länger wird AMD die Revisionen der neuen Karten entwickeln können und dementsprechend stark werden sie auch sein.

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen: AMD muss schon einen Unfall haben, damit Nvidia das Rennen um Generation 1 der DX11 Karten gewinnen kann. Ich sehe eher die Gefahr, dass sie zum Release schon überholt werden.


----------



## Genghis99 (12. Januar 2010)

@Dr.Kucho - beschwör's nicht, TSMC ist der seidene Faden an dem Alle hängen. Wehe, es gibt ein stärkeres Erdbeben in Taiwan, oder einen Taifun oder Rotchina maschiert ein - sind so die Ortsüblichen Problemchen ...


----------



## BigBubby (12. Januar 2010)

exa schrieb:


> 40% verdammt viel???
> 
> zu beachten ist das das wahrscheinlich das Maximum und nicht der Schnitt ist, zum anderen gab es Zeiten, in denen innerhalb eines Jahres die Grafikkarten bis zu 100% mehr Leistung hatten... also wären es im März immernoch 10 % zu wenig, wenn man dementsprechend auf 50% für 6 Monate kommt^^


Dann nenne mir mal ein Jahr, außer beim release des g80, wo das so war.


Shi schrieb:


> Aber wer sagt denn dass die Graka 500-600€ kosten wird? .


Die Highendkarten lagen früher immer in dem Bereich in den ersten Monaten. Das man die für um die 300 oder weniger bekommt, ist erst sehr kurz der Fall. Deshalb liegt die vermutung nahe, mit der information, dass die GPU Hersteller die preise lalgemein wieder anziehen wollten, dass die preise sich auf dem niveau wieder einpendeln werden.


Naumo schrieb:


> was auf jeden fall kommt is crysis2 und da kann man dann wieder sli machen oder cfx...
> oder das spiel erst (so wie ich) 2 jahre später in der maximum edition kaufen und trotzdem nur 40frames haben und das nicht mal auf very high ^^ aber das isn anderes thema


Crysis2 bekommt aber keine neue Engine, sondern hat die von Teil 1 bzw die leicht "verbesserte", damit es auf konsolen läuft. Damit wird man auch keine enorm mehrleistung benötigen im Vergleich zu teil und und Sli und co ist unnötig.



Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Ich hoffe der GF 100 wird in etwa gleich schnell wie ATi's HD 5890, aber Nvidia-typisch etwas teurer. Dann vertick ich meine HD 5870 bei ebay und kauf mir als Ersatz eine 5890 in der MSi Lightning oder der Sapphire Vapor-X Edition.
> 
> Guter Plan, gelle?
> 
> ...



AMD wird seine Probleme in etwa 1 Jahr haben, wenn sie ihr neues Chipdesign rausbringen. Dort ist dann nividia nur am optimieren. War schon immer ein katz und maus spiel. 3 Jahre war jetzt NV vorne. 1/2 bis 1 1/2 Jahre wird es in etwa bei ati und dann sehen wir mal weiter.


----------



## BigBoymann (12. Januar 2010)

Hier sind ja immer wieder einige Fragen aufgetaucht, woher der angebliche Preis für die neuen GF kommen. 
Ihr habt recht, auch dieser ist reine Spekulation. Aber NV spekuliert, dass ihr Fermi 40% mehr Leistung hat, als eine HD5870 und so spekulieren wir, dass die GF auch ca. 60% mehr kostet. Reine Spekulation aus Erfahrungswerten. 

Dazu hat ATI einfach seit einiger Zeit einige Vorteile die NV nicht bieten kan. Z.B. voll nutzbares HDMI. Meine ATI überträgt nun mal auch Ton mit an den Fernseher und das in bester Qualität über 5.1 (ja ich weiß mein Receiver ist veraltet, aber gut) Ich kenne keine NV die das kann, mag aber auch sein, dass ich mich da einfach nicht gut genug auskenne. 

Das nächste KO Kriterium könnte für einige wenige die Eyefinity Funktion sein, ich kenne ein zwei Leute (meisten Designer) die haben gleich mehrere Bildschirme angesteuert und das geht mit den NV Karten nicht. Ist aber wahrscheinlich auch erstmal nur ein kleiner Kreis. 

Nochmal zurück zum Preis. Allen bekannten Informationen zufolge wird der GF Chip wieder ein Monster. Daraus resultiert nunmal ein gehobener Preis. Des Weiteren war es zumindest in der Vergangenheit so, dass ATI ihren Speicher viel effektiver nutzten. So kann es sein, dass NV wieder gezwungen ist mehr Speicher zu verbauen und GDDR5 ist auch noch net so billig. 
Ich denke genau hier wird der Knackpunkt sein, der NV wird deutlich teurer sein als der doch noch recht kleine Cypress XT. Wenn der NV im gleichen Verhältnis schneller ist, dann haben zumindest beide Unternehmen gleiche Gewinnspannen was gut für den Markt wäre. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass der GF104 so gut wird. Die 40% sind für mich auch irgendwie an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Die Specs die wir kennen sprechen bei der Rohleistung für die ATI, NV skaliert zwar deutlich besser aber wird wohl nicht mit 40% vorbeiziehen können. 
Letzten endes bleibt uns aber nur abwarten und Tee trinken, ich genieße in der zeit meine HD5870. Denn die Verfügbarkeit hat sich dramatisch verbessert und auch der Preis ist innerhalb der letzten Woche um über 10% gefallen. Es sieht so aus als könne ATI doch noch einiges mitnehmen.


----------



## BigBubby (12. Januar 2010)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Des Weiteren war es zumindest in der Vergangenheit so, dass ATI ihren Speicher viel effektiver nutzten.


Das sich das Gerücht immre noch hält. ATI nutz den Speicher nicht effektiver, sondern anders.
Nvidia Packt dem Speicher am Anfang mit allem voll, was gebraucht werden könnte. So läuft (solange man die grenzen nicht erreicht) das spiel schneller, da der CPU nicht so viel nachladen muss. Ati-Karten dagegen arbeiten eher "stream"mäßig. Sie laden immer nur das was aktuell gebraucht wird, weshalb diese auch an ihren grenzen nicht so stark einknicken, dafür aber von einer schnelleren CPU profitieren bzw von einer langsamen stärker gebremst werden (mehr cpu last). Da gabs mal einen sehr interessant test zu, hab leider die url nicht mehr.


----------



## KeiteH (12. Januar 2010)

Genghis99 schrieb:


> Naja - meine Crossfire Brücke hab ich weg geschmissen, bei NVidia wird ja meistens nichtmal so ein Teil mitgeliefert ......



Klar, die ist doch normalerweise auch Bestandteil des MB's wenn ich mich nicht irre, oder? (2/3er SLI-Brücke war zumindest bei meinem ASUS mit dabei)

greetz


----------



## tm0975 (12. Januar 2010)

Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Wenn ich raten müsste, wo die GF100er schneller sind, dann wohl Spiele mit PhysX.



Zum x-ten mal dieselbe soße. fakt ist, es sieht schlecht aus für nvidia, egal ob fermi nun 20 % langsamer oder 40% schneller ist. denn im massenmakrt der 5750 bis 5850 sehe ich nichts wettbewerbsfähiges von nvidia, und da spielt die musik. wer bitte kauft jetzt noch dx10 und 55nm?!


----------



## kuer (12. Januar 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Böse
> 
> 
> Aber wer sagt denn dass die Graka 500-600€ kosten wird? Nvidia nicht oder? Vielleicht kostet sie ja nur 300€, was tut AMD dann? Preise senken? Dann muss eine 5870 ja nur noch 180-200€ kosten.


 

Na ja. Du redest hier von einem skalierbaren Prozessor. Bei diesem sind Teile zuschalbar oder abschaltbar. Das ist, wie du es drehst und wendest, immer teurer in der Produktion als ein Chip wie bei der 5870. Deswegen ist nicht davon auszugehen, das ein Fermi für 300,-€ den Markt erreicht. Vieleicht im mittleren Preissector. Bei der Karte von der wir hier ausgehen, glaube ich eher an die 400,- € Grenze. Bis der Fermi da ist, sinkt der Preis der 5870 auf die 300,- € Marke, und dann stimmt das Verhältnis wieder.


----------



## Hasbat (12. Januar 2010)

Gut möglich das Fermi schneller ist als die 5000er Serie von ATI trotzdem werde ich noch dieses Jahr bei der Grafik auf (AMD)ATI umsteigen.

Aktuell läuft mein Rechner noch mit ner 8800GTX


----------



## djfussel (12. Januar 2010)

Naja werd erstma nochabwarten und die schnellere karte am ende wird mein sein  wobei ich hoffe dass das die Nvidia sein wird. Hab auch schon ATI gehapt und war net wirklich begeistert.

In der Zwischenzeit mal überlegen was sich an meinem jetzigen system noch aufrüsten lässt ?

Gruß


----------



## Shi (12. Januar 2010)

Nichts, reicht doch


----------



## tm0975 (12. Januar 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Nichts, reicht doch



Ich glaube, er wollte vielmehr hören, wie toll doch sein system ist. für jemanden, der das beste will und kauft, ist es aber eher mäßig...

ich denke da eher an dual-cpu und 32 gb mit nem raid-stapel aus ssd-platten. zumindest letztere kommen hier erst im sommer, das ist noch zu teuer...


----------



## Väinämöinen (12. Januar 2010)

tm0975 schrieb:


> Zum x-ten mal dieselbe soße. fakt ist, es sieht schlecht aus für nvidia, egal ob fermi nun 20 % langsamer oder 40% schneller ist. denn im massenmakrt der 5750 bis 5850 sehe ich nichts wettbewerbsfähiges von nvidia, und da spielt die musik. wer bitte kauft jetzt noch dx10 und 55nm?!


Jetzt übertreib mal nicht. Nur weil Nvidia mit DX11 ein paar Monate später dran ist, sieht es noch nicht unbedingt schlecht für sie aus. Wenn die Fermi deutlich schlechter sein sollte, als die 5000er ATIs, dann kann man sich so langsam Sorgen machen, aber vorher sicher nicht. Und wer weiß, vielleicht will in ein paar Monaten plötzlich jeder eine Fermi?


----------



## Sight (12. Januar 2010)

Ich meine wenn die NV, 10-20% mehr FPS hat und dadurch die HD 5xxx billiger wird, tja dann kauf ich mir lieber eine für 250€ als eine die nur zum geringen Teil schneller ist für 500€....


----------



## djfussel (12. Januar 2010)

tm0975 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, er wollte vielmehr hören, wie toll doch sein system ist. für jemanden, der das beste will und kauft, ist es aber eher mäßig...
> 
> ich denke da eher an dual-cpu und 32 gb mit nem raid-stapel aus ssd-platten. zumindest letztere kommen hier erst im sommer, das ist noch zu teuer...


 

Nein wollte ehrlich gesagt wissen was ich noch machen könnte um leistung zu bekommen.

Habe mir mal SSD's angeschaut bin aber noch unschlüssig.
Auch habe ich mal mit nem Blueray Brenner geliebäugelt oder mal was in richtung soundkarte.

Und was soll ich mit dual CPU beim zoggen ?

Gruß


----------



## tm0975 (12. Januar 2010)

djfussel schrieb:


> Nein wollte ehrlich gesagt wissen was ich noch machen könnte um leistung zu bekommen.
> 
> Habe mir mal SSD's angeschaut bin aber noch unschlüssig.
> Auch habe ich mal mit nem Blueray Brenner geliebäugelt oder mal was in richtung soundkarte.
> ...



Deine anwendungsgebiete haben wir ja noch nicht besprochen. ich habe mir vor kurzem ein paar artikel zu den ssds angeschaut und das fazit ist eindeutig: es ist mit abstand die beste beschleunigung für ein system. und das klingt schon sehr überzeugend, vor allem was dann noch alles an benchs dabei zur auswertung kam.


----------



## Sp3cht (12. Januar 2010)

Im Prinzip sind diese diskussionen ohne handfeste fakten sinnlos, denn wenn man es so nimmt, könnte man das ganze leben lang auf neue technologie warten... würde aber nix bringen denn der IT markt ist der schnellste markt und es wird immer wieder neue technologie geben.

Ich werde jetzt lediglich warten bis die preise purzeln und werde zugreifen... in 1-2 jahren selbes spiel... prinzipiell könnte man sich viertel bis halbjährlich ein komplett neues system zusammenstellen wenn man das passende kleingeld selbstverständlicherweise in der börse hat.

Was wollen wir wirklich... wir wollen einfach etwas haben, damit wir uns gut fühlen... Maslov Pyramide ein Begriff?

Ich selbst merk es be mir... ich will immer das beste vom besten haben... wenn ich es hab, ist es nicht mehr sooo besonders... das neue spielzeug war bisher immer das beste spielzeug... und meistens dann wenn man es noch garncit hat... ist so in etwa auch mit frauen vergleichbar


----------



## Two-Face (12. Januar 2010)

@*djfussel: *Ein Blu-Ray-Brenner verbessert nicht die Spieleleistung.
Aber stell deine Frage doch im einem entsprechendem Unterforum hier, anstatt hier Ofen-Topizz zu betreiben.


----------



## djfussel (12. Januar 2010)

tm0975 schrieb:


> Deine anwendungsgebiete haben wir ja noch nicht besprochen. ich habe mir vor kurzem ein paar artikel zu den ssds angeschaut und das fazit ist eindeutig: es ist mit abstand die beste beschleunigung für ein system. und das klingt schon sehr überzeugend, vor allem was dann noch alles an benchs dabei zur auswertung kam.


 

Hab mir mal die Intel X25-M G2 Postville ins Auge gefasst vielleicht wirts ja die. Oder was würdest du so empfehlen ?

Gruß


----------



## djfussel (12. Januar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> @*djfussel: *Ein Blu-Ray-Brenner verbessert nicht die Spieleleistung.
> Aber stell deine Frage doch im einem entsprechendem Unterforum hier, anstatt hier Ofen-Topizz zu betreiben.


 

Ist ok also nun back to topic


----------



## Eiche (12. Januar 2010)

tm0975 schrieb:


> Zum x-ten mal dieselbe soße. fakt ist, es sieht schlecht aus für nvidia, egal ob fermi nun 20 % langsamer oder 40% schneller ist. denn im massenmakrt der 5750 bis 5850 sehe ich nichts wettbewerbsfähiges von nvidia, und da spielt die musik. wer bitte kauft jetzt noch dx10 und 55nm?!


1. fertig system Händler
2. Käufer die keine ahnung haben
3. Leute die Geld sparen wollen
4. Aufrüster
5. Kupferhändler


----------



## Nixtreme (12. Januar 2010)

Fermi 40% schneller als HD5870...
ja ne, 40% schneller im freien Fall vielleicht 

solange da nichts konkretes angegeben wird ist die News reinste PR um im Gedächtnis der Leute zu verbleiben!

So als würde man sagen:
Kommende Elektroauto-Generation ist 40% toller als derzeitige Diesel- und Otto-Motoren


----------



## tm0975 (12. Januar 2010)

djfussel schrieb:


> Hab mir mal die Intel X25-M G2 Postville ins Auge gefasst vielleicht wirts ja die. Oder was würdest du so empfehlen ?
> 
> Gruß



Von OCz und corsair sollen im märz neue modellreihen mit einem neuen controller von einem kleineren eher nicht so bekannten hersteller kommen, die deutlich besser sind. letztendlich soll bei ssd viel vom controler abhängen. ich schreibe deshalb soll, weil ich den artikel gerade nicht gefunden hab, der sich detailliert mit den kürzlich neu vorgestellten modellen befaßt hat.

zum thema:
der titel könnte genauso heißen: fermi bis zu 20% langsamer als radeon 5870. wir wissen es halt nicht und es wird alte dx-9-anwendungen geben, die besser laufen als auf der radeon und nun 400 statt 200 fps bieten und es wird dx11-anwendungen mit tesselation geben, die evtl sogar langsamer laufen aus auf der radeon 5870 und nur 22 statt 28 fps schaffen. diese aussage, dass etwas xx% scheller ist, ist an sich noch nicht hilfreich. vergleicht man über sehr viele games und sehr unterschiedliche einstellungen, dann ist eine gtx285 nur etwas langsamer als eine 5850. konzentriert man sich aber auf höhere auflösungen und höhere qualitätseinstellungen, dann ist die 5850 schnell 20 bis 30 % schneller, und zwar auch durchschnittlich. also zahlen allein sagen noch wenig aus.




zeffer schrieb:


> 1. fertig system Händler
> 2. Käufer die keine ahnung haben
> 3. Leute die Geld sparen wollen
> 4. Aufrüster
> 5. Kupferhändler





Punkt 3 würde ich in "Leute die denken, sie könnten geld sparen" umbenennen und 4. naja, ich weiß nicht, evtl jemand, der sli möchte statt single-gpu.

4870 für n hunnie und 4890 für 13x sind auch preislich verdammt gute alternativen, auch wenn ich in jedem fall zu einer dx11-karte raten/greifen würde.


----------



## tm0975 (12. Januar 2010)

Wie kann man löschen?


----------



## Explosiv (12. Januar 2010)

tm0975 schrieb:


> Wie kann man löschen?



Gar nicht, können nur die Mods, solltest Du aber langsam wissen ^^.

@Topic, selbst wenn es 40% sein sollten, Nvidia hat erst einmal keine Konkurrenzfähigen Chips für den Low bzw. Mid-End-Bereich im mobilen Sektor, da wird denen der meiste Absatz flöten gehen.

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Two-Face (12. Januar 2010)

tm0975 schrieb:


> Punkt 3 würde ich in "Leute die denken, sie könnten geld sparen" umbenennen und 4. naja, ich weiß nicht, evtl jemand, der sli möchte statt single-gpu.
> .



Ähm, DX10-Hardware ist im Mittelklassebereich im Moment drastisch preiswerter als DX11-Hardware, wollte ich bloß mal so anmerken


----------



## Jami (12. Januar 2010)

tm0975 schrieb:


> Deine anwendungsgebiete haben wir ja noch nicht besprochen. ich habe mir vor kurzem ein paar artikel zu den ssds angeschaut und das fazit ist eindeutig: es ist mit abstand die beste beschleunigung für ein system. und das klingt schon sehr überzeugend, vor allem was dann noch alles an benchs dabei zur auswertung kam.


Es geht hier aber um ne Grafikkarte, und die ist in Spielen wichtig und dort bringen die SSDs wie von PCGH getestet eher wenig.

Ich für meinen Teil würd es begrüßen, wenn die Fermi´s möglichst günstig wären, dann ist das auch ein Pflichtkauf.


----------



## Masterchief (12. Januar 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Also 600 € würde hier wohl niemand ausgeben und schon garnicht für ne Single GPU karte.



Die Geforce 3 hatte auch wo sie rauskam 1500 DM (~766,94€) gekostet


----------



## BigBoymann (12. Januar 2010)

Wer sagt denn, dass eine SSD in Spielen nicht schneller ist????

Das ist so geschrieben falsch. 

Es ist richtig, dass eine SSD bei der Framerate einer Szene keinen Unterschied ausmacht, dass kommt daher, dass die komplette Szene aber im RAM ist und dort verarbeitet wird. 

Sobald aber nachgeladen wird, bringt dir eine SSD in jedem Fall riesige Vorteile. 

Die SSD ist halt kein Killerfeature, weil die Frameraten nicht explodieren, wer aber einmal mit einer gescheiten SSD gearbeitet hat, der will auch nie wieder ohne arbeiten. Ich warte für meinen Lappi nur auf etwas preiswertere Platten, denn teuer sind die leider immer noch. 

Soviel offtopic musste ich mir mal eben gönnen, sorry. 

Aber b2t, wer jetzt in Richtung Spiele kauft kann sich seit einigen Wochen eigentlich nur in Richtung ATI drehen, das ist so. Wer was anderes sagt hat entweder keine Ahnung oder aber eine grüne Brille auf. 
Denn die HD5870 liegt gute 25% vor der GTX285, welche auch nicht besser verfügbar ist und nicht billiger kommt. Die HD5850 liegt mindestens gleich auf mit der GTX285 ist ein gutes Stück billiger. Man kommt einfach nicht drumherum, die HD58xx sind derzeit das non-plus Ultra in Sachen Leistung und auch Preis.


----------



## Oneill (12. Januar 2010)

In sachen Leistung mit Single GPU vielleicht,aber nicht im Preis. Da gibt es Karten mit besserem P/L Verhältnis, zb ne HD4980 für 140€. Ist nur asl Beispiel, gibt sicher auch welche von Nv(hab halt zufällig meine defekte 8800ultra gegen ne 4890 Vampor-X ersetzt).
Wenn sie wieder 100€ Billiger sind geb ich dir gerne Recht.


----------



## tm0975 (12. Januar 2010)

Jami schrieb:


> Es geht hier aber um ne Grafikkarte, und die ist in Spielen wichtig und dort bringen die SSDs wie von PCGH getestet eher wenig.
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil würd es begrüßen, wenn die Fermi´s möglichst günstig wären, dann ist das auch ein Pflichtkauf.



Pflichtkauf klingt für mich nach sucht, pflichtkauf für entwas unbekanntes sollte dir zu denken geben.
und ssds haben sehr wohn einen guten effekt auf spiele. ich muß bei dirt2 ne gute halbe minute warten, bis ich überhaupt die ganze werbzung vorab "genießen" darf. wenn sich die zeit auf 5 bis 10 sek reduziert, ist das mehr als fermi mir je bringen könnte in diesem spiel!


----------



## BigBubby (12. Januar 2010)

tm0975 schrieb:


> Punkt 3 würde ich in "Leute die denken, sie könnten geld sparen" umbenennen und 4. naja, ich weiß nicht, evtl jemand, der sli möchte statt single-gpu.


zu Punkt3 das sind meißt leute, die nicht zocken und nur eine Karte entweder für Multimedia oder an sich zur dastellung benötigen und diese kaufen zu großen teilen NVidia.
Du scheinst den Markt nur im extremGamer Bereich zu kennen und nicht im bereich der normalkundschaft.


tm0975 schrieb:


> Pflichtkauf klingt für mich nach sucht, pflichtkauf für entwas unbekanntes sollte dir zu denken geben.


Ich glaube das hast du von ihm nicht ganz richtig verstanden. Er sagt, wenn sie günstig ist, ist es ein pflichkauf. Das ist immer so. Wenn der rpeis tief genug liegt, gibt es keine preis/leistung alternative und damit ein pflichtkauf und wenn sie 20% langsamer als eine 5850 wäre, dafür nur 100 euro kosten würde, würde man halt tripplesli machen (nicht realistisch, aber nur um zu zeigen, wie er es wohl meinte)


> und ssds haben sehr wohn einen guten effekt auf spiele. ich muß bei dirt2 ne gute halbe minute warten, bis ich überhaupt die ganze werbzung vorab "genießen" darf. wenn sich die zeit auf 5 bis 10 sek reduziert, ist das mehr als fermi mir je bringen könnte in diesem spiel!


Wenn man bereits eine Highendkarte hat, mag das wohl zutreffen, aber idR hat man eine zu schwache GPU oder CPU, um es flüssig zu genießen. Womit eine SSD zwar das spiel schneller laden läßt, es aber deshalb trotzdem nicht flüssig ist.


----------



## Fanboys_Go_Home! (12. Januar 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> @Topic, selbst wenn es 40% sein sollten, Nvidia hat erst einmal keine Konkurrenzfähigen Chips für den Low bzw. Mid-End-Bereich im mobilen Sektor, da wird denen der meiste Absatz flöten gehen.


Aha, dafür das sie nichts im mobilen Sektor haben, kommen die aber in verdammt viele Laptops:



> *Since Intel *doesn’t have any discrete chips for notebooks or desktops and since it postponed Larrabee GPU experiment, if you want something better than Intel’s GMA (Graphics Media Accelerator) IGP, you are stuck with Nvidia or ATI.
> 
> *With the next generation Calpella 32 / 45nm powered platform that comes with either Lynnfield 45nm quad core or dual 32nm Arrandale core, Nvidia might have the winning hand.*
> 
> ...


 
Fudzilla - Nvidia has 80 percent of Calpella discrete market


----------



## DaStash (12. Januar 2010)

Fanboys_Go_Home! schrieb:


> Aha, dafür das sie nichts im mobilen Sektor haben, kommen die aber in verdammt viele Laptops:
> 
> 
> 
> Fudzilla - Nvidia has 80 percent of Calpella discrete market


Konkurrenzfähig heißt das Zauberwort und davon hat Explosiv auch geredet! 

Und in dem Fudzillabericht wird ja ganz gut erklärt warum nvidia mehr Chips in dem Segment plazieren konnte und das hat mit Nichten, ausgehend von dem Kommentar Explosiv´s, etwas mit Konkurrenzfähigkeit zu tun, sondern einfach nur mit der früheren veröffentlichung. 

p.s.: Wenn Nvidia sich nicht langsam mal beeilt, dann könnte sich die späte Verfügbarkeit der Fermikarten genauso negativ auswirken, wie bei den ATI Karten im Mobilesegment. 

MfG


----------



## tm0975 (12. Januar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ähm, DX10-Hardware ist im Mittelklassebereich im Moment drastisch preiswerter als DX11-Hardware, wollte ich bloß mal so anmerken



5770 mit 1024 MB für 125€ finde ich nicht gerade dratsich teurer als dx10. zumal man sogar sagen muß, dass dx10 (sprich nvidia) teurer ist und lediglich dx10.1 (ati) günstiger ist.

[vv] Artikel Details: PCIe 1024MB HD5770 Club3D aktiv,VGA,DVI,HDMI


----------



## Fanboys_Go_Home! (12. Januar 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Konkurrenzfähig heißt das Zauberwort und davon hat Explosiv auch geredet!
> 
> Und in dem Fudzillabericht wird ja ganz gut erklärt warum nvidia mehr Chips in dem Segment plazieren konnte und das hat mit Nichten, ausgehend von dem Kommentar Explosiv´s, etwas mit Konkurrenzfähigkeit zu tun, sondern einfach nur mit der früheren veröffentlichung.
> 
> p.s.: Wenn Nvidia sich nicht langsam mal beeilt, dann könnte sich die späte Verfügbarkeit der Fermikarten genauso negativ auswirken, wie bei den ATI Karten im Mobilesegment.


Konkurrenzfähig hat auch was mit der Veröffentlichung zu tun und gerade bei Notebooks mit der Entwicklungszeit entscheidend. Zum Zeitpunkt über die Entscheidungen über die kommenden Notebookgenerationen hatte Nvidia die besseren Chips und jetzt kann ATI für das nächste kommende halbe bis ganzes Jahr sonstwas rausbringen - außer ein paar Krümmel bleibt da nichts übrig. 80/20% ist schon eine sehr üble Klatsche, vorallem wo das Notebooksegment immer mehr und mehr wächst und ATI dort eigentlich immer deutlich stärker war.

Nebenbei ist es bei diskreten Grafikkarten quasi egal wann man sich veröffentlicht (abgesehen von Weihnachtsgeschäft & Co), da es hier keine ausgedehnten Lebenszyklen wie beim Notebook gibt. Der Nachsatz hat hier also überhaupt keinen Sinn.


----------



## Mindfuck (12. Januar 2010)

Für uns gtx285 user kommt Fermi eigentlich genau richtig oder...? Bis jetzt haben wir alle noch genug Power für aktuelle Spiele! Ein wechsel zu ati nur wegen dx11 und ein paar frames mehr, (ob 60ig oder 80ig fps macht für mich keinen unterschied) macht für uns ja keinen Sinn. So wie Fermi kommt so passt das doch für uns. Jemand ne andere Meinung?


----------



## Two-Face (12. Januar 2010)

tm0975 schrieb:


> 5770 mit 1024 MB für 125€ finde ich nicht gerade dratsich teurer als dx10. zumal man sogar sagen muß, dass dx10 (sprich nvidia) teurer ist und lediglich dx10.1 (ati) günstiger ist.
> 
> [vv] Artikel Details: PCIe 1024MB HD5770 Club3D aktiv,VGA,DVI,HDMI



Jede Menge Computerhersteller verbauen DX10-Mittelklassehardware in ihren Rechnern. Wieso muss man denn immer auf das neueste setzen? Wenn ich mir einen neuen PC zusammensetzen möchte, dafür aber ein eher begrenztes Budget zur verfügung habe, bin ich dann etwa bescheuert, wenn ich mir keine DX11-Karte kaufe? Vor allem, da ATI bis jetzt im unterem Mittelklassesegment keine DX11-Karten anbietet.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (12. Januar 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> hmm weil du wenige kennst die sowas nutzen ist das also so ?
> 
> In meinen Bekanntenkreis ist genau das die Gretchenfrage und wir brennen schon darauf mehrere zu benchen



Sorry aber das sieht man z.B. an den Auswertungen von Steam.
Da kommt CF / SLI zusammen auf 2,40%

Inwiefern man von "viele nutzen" oder Freaks reden kann soll jeder selber
entscheiden.


----------



## Genghis99 (12. Januar 2010)

Was ich komisch find - Keine Sau (ausser bei Nvidia) hat schon mal ne echte Fermi gesehen oder in den Krallen gehabt. Und das, wo selbst Intel Confidential CPU bei EBay Auftauchen, Monate vor ihrem Erscheinen.
Wenn das Release von Fermi bevorsteht in 8 oder 9 Wochen - müssten mal langsam ein paar Exemplare irgendwo auftauchen.
Sonst geht das ja nicht mit rechten Dingen zu und nährt den Verdacht, das sie die Dinger immer noch nicht am Laufen haben....


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (12. Januar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Jede Menge Computerhersteller verbauen DX10-Mittelklassehardware in ihren Rechnern. Wieso muss man denn immer auf das neueste setzen? Wenn ich mir einen neuen PC zusammensetzen möchte, dafür aber ein eher begrenztes Budget zur verfügung habe, bin ich dann etwa bescheuert, wenn ich mir keine DX11-Karte kaufe? Vor allem, da ATI bis jetzt im unterem Mittelklassesegment keine DX11-Karten anbietet.




nein
*nur *die 5770 ist Mittelklasse und ca. so schnell wie die 4870.
Ausserdem habe ich die 5770 bis jetzt immer mit 1024MB gesehen, 
die 4870 gibt es auch mit 512MB Ram. (=> Computerhersteller verbauen...)

Das man DX 11 bei der 5770 hat ist nett ABER viel besser finde ich die Tatsache das man viel mehr Anschlussmöglichkeiten an der 5770 hat UND das die ein besseres AA und oder AF hat.


----------



## Two-Face (12. Januar 2010)

Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> nein
> *nur *die 5770 ist Mittelklasse und ca. so schnell wie die 4870.
> Ausserdem habe ich die 5770 bis jetzt immer mit 1024MB gesehen,
> die 4870 gibt es auch mit 512MB Ram. (=> Computerhersteller verbauen...)



Ja, die HD5770 ist Mittelklasse, aber nicht untere Mittelklasse - das ist nicht mal die HD5750. Ich sprach eher von Regionen, wie HD4670 und HD4550. 
Darüber hinaus finde ich die Mid-Range-HD5000er ein wenig zu teuer; eine HD4870 mit 1GB ist stellenweise schon fast billiger.



Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> Das man DX 11 bei der 5770 hat ist nett ABER viel besser finde ich die Tatsache das man viel mehr Anschlussmöglichkeiten an der 5770 hat UND das die ein besseres AA und oder AF hat.


Glaubst du etwa, dass dies irgendeinen preisbewussten Käufer, welcher sich nicht viel Schnickschnack leisten kann, auch nur die Bohne interessiert?


----------



## sentinel1 (12. Januar 2010)

Mir langt meine 285 GTX noch ne ganze Weile, auf Fermi würde ich nur wechseln, wenn das Spulenfiepen endlich weg wäre, auch bei nur 4% schneller gegenüber ATI.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (12. Januar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ja, die HD5770 ist Mittelklasse, aber nicht untere Mittelklasse - das ist nicht mal die HD5750. Ich sprach eher von Regionen, wie HD4670 und HD4550.
> Darüber hinaus finde ich die Mid-Range-HD5000er ein wenig zu teuer; eine HD4870 mit 1GB ist stellenweise schon fast billiger.
> 
> 
> Glaubst du etwa, dass dies irgendeinen preisbewussten Käufer, welcher sich nicht viel Schnickschnack leisten kann, auch nur die Bohne interessiert?



Das Problem bei der akt. 5XXX Generation ist das das Leistungsspektrum extrem ungünstig verteilt ist.
Es liegt viel zwischen einer 5850 und einer 5770; eine 5830 ist angekündigt und mich wundert es nicht wenn es auch eine 5790 gäben würde.
Für mich ist die 5850+5870 High End und die 5770+5750 Mittelfeld.
Alles darunter Low-End.

Du gehst anscheind nur vom Preis aus.
So oder so würde ich schauen was ich für 50€.- bis 75€,- kriegen würde.
Wenn ich in etwa die selbe Leistung mit der akt. Generation kriege wüßte ich keinen Grund warum ich nicht die kaufen sollte.
(habe noch keine Benches der 5730, 5670, 5650 usw gesehen.)
In der Leistungsgegend sollte jedem klar sein AA + AF viel mehr die zweite
Geige spielen als andere Features.


----------



## Two-Face (12. Januar 2010)

Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> Du gehst anscheind nur vom Preis aus.


Würde die von mir angedeutete Käuferschaft auch machen




Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> (habe noch keine Benches der 5730, 5670, 5650 usw gesehen.)



Genau, die gibt's nämlich noch nicht. - und genau deshalb sagte ich auch, dass es nicht für jeden sinnvoll wäre, ab sofort nur noch 40nm bzw. DX11-Produkte zu kaufen, egal welches Leistungssprektrum.


----------



## mixxed_up (12. Januar 2010)

So wie es aussieht müssen eh noch eine 5790, eine HD 5830 und eine 5890 her, ganz zu schweigen von einer HD 5950. Es bleibt also Spannend.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (12. Januar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Würde die von mir angedeutete Käuferschaft auch machen
> 
> Genau, die gibt's nämlich noch nicht. - und genau deshalb sagte ich auch, dass es nicht für jeden sinnvoll wäre, ab sofort nur noch 40nm bzw. DX11-Produkte zu kaufen, egal welches Leistungssprektrum.



Alles relativ.
Ich warte auch auf der neuen NV Karten um mir dann mit ziemlicher 
Sicherheit die 5870 für ~180€ zu kaufen.

Wer in solchen Preisgegenden kauft (50-75€) ist auch kein "Hardcore-gamer".
Kann also warten bis was neues gibt oder ist demjenigen auch völlig egal ob 3850, 4670 oder 5650...

...und ausserdem was ist schon sinnvoll


----------



## Rizzard (12. Januar 2010)

Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> Alles relativ.
> Ich warte auch auf der neuen NV Karten um mir dann mit ziemlicher
> Sicherheit die 5870 für ~180€ zu kaufen.



Das sind aber fast schon utopische Erwartungen.


----------



## mixxed_up (12. Januar 2010)

Nunja, lange wird es zu der Zeit bestimmt nicht dauern bis du die Karte zu einem solchen Preis bekommst...


----------



## Low (12. Januar 2010)

~180€ für die HD5870 frühstens wenn die HD5890 auf dem Markt ist.


----------



## mixxed_up (12. Januar 2010)

Gaub ich nicht, die HD 4870 gabs doch auch schon für ca. 150 € bevor die HD 4890 auf den Markt kam...


----------



## Two-Face (12. Januar 2010)

Die 4870 kostete ja auch nie mehr als 400€


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (12. Januar 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Das sind aber fast schon utopische Erwartungen.



nein.
War bei der 4870 und der 3870 ähnlich.
Erst für 280€+ auf dem Markt da sehr geringe Stückzahl nur verfügbar und dann kriegt man die sehr schnell nachgeschmissen. 
(glaube die 4870 mit 1Gb gab es mal für 120€)


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (12. Januar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Die 4870 kostete ja auch nie mehr als 400€



Stimmt NUR war da NV schneller.
Jetzt ist die ATI Karte schneller und das läßt sich AMD eben vergolden.


----------



## Two-Face (12. Januar 2010)

Die 3870 und 4870 waren sehr wohl gut verfügbar, auf jedenfall eher als die aktuellen Karten. Und wie ich schon sagte, eine HD3870/4870 kostete nie an die 400€


----------



## Rizzard (12. Januar 2010)

Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> nein.
> War bei der 4870 und der 3870 ähnlich.
> Erst für 280€+ auf dem Markt da sehr geringe Stückzahl nur verfügbar und dann kriegt man die sehr schnell nachgeschmissen.



Die 5870 kostet aber zwischen 350-400 Euro.
Die bekommst du bei Release des Fermis vielleicht für ca. 250 Euro. Viel mehr wird anfangs nicht drin sein.


----------



## Low (12. Januar 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Gaub ich nicht, die HD 4870 gabs doch auch schon für ca. 150 € bevor die HD 4890 auf den Markt kam...





Ja?
Wieviel monate nach der HD4870 kam denn die HD4890?
Schätze mal 5-6 Monate



EDIT:
Wer suchet der findet....

Radeon HD 4870 19. Jun. 2008 
  Radeon HD 4890 2. Apr. 2009


----------



## Fanboys_Go_Home! (12. Januar 2010)

Low schrieb:


> Wieviel monate nach der HD4870 kam denn die HD4890?
> Schätze mal 5-6 Monate


Eher 10 Monate. Was es imho sehr unrealistisch macht, dass bei oder kurz nach dem Fermilaunch eine HD5890 kommt.


----------



## Genghis99 (12. Januar 2010)

Wer sagt eigentlich das NVidia und ATI nicht ein bischen "Telepathie" betreiben und die Fermi beim Release 500 Euronen kosten ? ATI bleibt bei 400 und Alle verdienen erst mal ein bischen...

So heiss, wie ihr teilweise seid, wird kein vernünftiger Händler seine Preise senken.


----------



## Two-Face (12. Januar 2010)

Genghis99 schrieb:


> Wer sagt eigentlich das NVidia und ATI nicht ein bischen "Telepathie" betreiben und die Fermi beim Release 500 Euronen kosten ? ATI bleibt bei 400 und Alle verdienen erst mal ein bischen...



Gab's schon mal, danach hat's ein paar Millionen Dollar Strafe gesetzt.


----------



## LOGIC (12. Januar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Gab's schon mal, danach hat's ein paar Millionen Dollar Strafe gesetzt.


 
Wieso das den ? 
Ich hoffe ernsthaft das die preise der HD 5870 /5970 schön einpendeln und ich mir bald eine für einen vernünftigen Preis ergattern kann.


----------



## tm0975 (12. Januar 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Wieso das den ?
> Ich hoffe ernsthaft das die preise der HD 5870 /5970 schön einpendeln und ich mir bald eine für einen vernünftigen Preis ergattern kann.



Ab 350€ bist du dabei, aber meiner meinung nach sollten die preise in den nächsten 4 bis 6 wochen bei ca. 310 bis 320 € angelangt sein


----------



## LOGIC (12. Januar 2010)

Dann würde auch ich zuschlagen


----------



## Jami (16. Januar 2010)

Genghis99 schrieb:


> Wer sagt eigentlich das NVidia und ATI nicht ein bischen "Telepathie" betreiben und die Fermi beim Release 500 Euronen kosten ? ATI bleibt bei 400 und Alle verdienen erst mal ein bischen...
> 
> So heiss, wie ihr teilweise seid, wird kein vernünftiger Händler seine Preise senken.


Selbst wenn der Preis nur um 50€ runtergeht verfielfacht sich doch die Anzahl derjenigen heißen, die sich das Teil erst ab einer gewissen Hemmschwellenunterschreitung kaufen


----------



## Veriquitas (16. Januar 2010)

Kann gut Möglich sein, gibt ja hier genug Leute die meinen Ati liegt klar vorne.Nur das Ati vorne liegt ist genau so ein gerücht wie diese News.Immer wieder Lustig ich hol mir Popcorn und Eis .


----------



## Two-Face (16. Januar 2010)

Dass ATI im engeren Sinne "vorne" liegt ist kein Gerücht, sondern eine Tatsache - oder sprechen die Tests da 'ne andere Sprache?
Oder besser: kannst du begründen, wieso ATI nicht "vorne" liegen sollte?


----------



## True Monkey (16. Januar 2010)

Also alle Benchmarks die ich durchführe sprechen eine ganz klare Sprache ......ATI liegt weit vorne ........bis jetzt 

Die 5850er hat schon keine Konkurenz aus dem Hause Nvidia


----------



## Veriquitas (16. Januar 2010)

Ihr wisst doch garnicht was Nvidia hat, weil es noch nicht draussen ist.Vieleicht haben die Chips die jetzt schon schneller sind das weiss doch kein Mensch.Man muss nicht immer alles veröffentlichen um erfolgreich zu sein.Und Chipnamen sind für die Firmen eh egal weil  diese nur für Kunden sind, kein Mensch bei nvidia interessiert sich auch nur im geringsten dafür wie ein chip heisst.Die orientieren sich anders um das nachzuvolziehen.


----------



## Two-Face (16. Januar 2010)

Eben, und WEIL Nvidias Konkurrenzprodukt _noch nicht draußen ist_, liegt ATI im Moment vorne


----------



## Veriquitas (16. Januar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Eben, und WEIL Nvidias Konkurrenzprodukt _noch nicht draußen ist_, liegt ATI im Moment vorne



So gesehen schon, nur man weiss nicht genau was nvidia treibt.Und die Leute die immer sagen das Ati immer nicht lieferbar ist sollen mal runter kommen.Die tun ihr best Mögliches wegen dem Profit nur mal so dazu.Ich kauf mir das was im Endeffekt besser ist.


----------



## True Monkey (16. Januar 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> .Ich kauf mir das was im Endeffekt besser ist.


 
Tja und das ist zur Zeit ATI


----------



## Veriquitas (16. Januar 2010)

Ne im Endeffekt weiss es ja keiner, deswegen warte ich.


----------



## Cleriker (16. Januar 2010)

Das ist ein Wort! Jedoch... wenn ich was bezahle, dass es eigentlich schon seit Monaten gibt, dann will ich auch was in der Hand haben!


----------



## True Monkey (16. Januar 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ne im Endeffekt weiss es ja keiner, deswegen warte ich.


 
Also ich weiß ganz gewiß das die 5850er schneller ist wie die 285er ....ich habe ja beide.
Und was es noch nicht gibt zählt nicht da wir ja vom jetzt reden


----------



## Veriquitas (16. Januar 2010)

Genau wir reden vom jetzt also weiss man garnicht was schneller ist.Die Karte von Nvidia gibt es bestimmt auch schon jetzt.


----------



## Veriquitas (16. Januar 2010)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das ist ein Wort! Jedoch... wenn ich was bezahle, dass es eigentlich schon seit Monaten gibt, dann will ich auch was in der Hand haben!


  Also hast du bezahlt für etwas was noch nicht angekommen ist oder wie soll ich das jetzt verstehen?


----------



## Two-Face (16. Januar 2010)

Mit Sicherheit gibt es die auch schon jetzt, aber sie ist noch nicht im Handel erhältlich, weshalb ATI auch im Moment die Oberhand hat - man kann nicht ein Produkt beurteilen, wenn es noch gar nicht verfügbar ist.


----------



## mixxed_up (16. Januar 2010)

Das stimmt, aber es gibt ja immer Leute die den Tag vor dem Abend loben oder auch die Rechnung ohne den Wirt machen...


----------



## Veriquitas (16. Januar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit gibt es die auch schon jetzt, aber sie ist noch nicht im Handel erhältlich, weshalb ATI auch im Moment die Oberhand hat - man kann nicht ein Produkt beurteilen, wenn es noch gar nicht verfügbar ist.



Stimmt man aber man kann auch nicht sagen das etwas die Oberhand hat wenn das gegenstück noch nicht draussen ist.Von der Leistung aus hergesehen.


----------



## mixxed_up (16. Januar 2010)

Nartürlich kann man das sagen. Es gibt auch noch die GTX2xx Serie, mit denen kann man einen Vergleich anstellen, und da hat ATi momentan die Oberhand.


----------



## Veriquitas (16. Januar 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Nartürlich kann man das sagen. Es gibt auch noch die GTX2xx Serie, mit denen kann man einen Vergleich anstellen, und da hat ATi momentan die Oberhand.



Die ist aber nicht vergleichbar deswegen...


----------



## Explosiv (16. Januar 2010)

Es wird mit das Verglichen, was zum *jetzigen* Zeitpunkt erhältlich ist. Wenn Fermi da ist, höre ich schon die Leute sagen, "naja abwarten, bis ATis neue vergleichbare Generation da ist" .

Das Computergeschäft ist extrem schnelllebig und ein halbes Jahr eine Ewigkeit.
Ein halbes Jahr auf ein Produkt zu warten, nein Danke. Wer wartet, ist in gewisser Weise ein Marketingopfer und Nvidia hat das erreicht, was sie mit ihren Gerüchten erreichen wollten. Ned falsch verstehen, ist nur meine Meinung. Ich kaufe dann, wenn ich es benötige und nicht erst ein halbes Jahr später .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## DarkMo (16. Januar 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Wenn Fermi da ist, höre ich schon die Leute sagen, "naja abwarten, bis ATis neue vergleichbare Generation da ist" .


mist, warst zu schnell. genau meine meinung ^^ wenn fermi denn mal kommt kann man gerne ne neue rechnung aufmachen, aber die aktuelle gwinnt wohl ATI.


----------



## DaStash (16. Januar 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> mist, warst zu schnell. genau meine meinung ^^ wenn fermi denn mal kommt kann man gerne ne neue rechnung aufmachen, aber die aktuelle gwinnt wohl ATI.


Das kann ich auch so unterschreiben. 

MfG


----------



## Veriquitas (16. Januar 2010)

Das was auf jedenfall klar ist das Spiele die dieses Jahr kommen wieder viel mehr Leistung benötigen.Man kann jetzt die 200er serie von nvidia mit der neuen von ati vergleichen, da liegt ati vorne.Nur ist das jetzt uninteressant weil keiner weiss was nvidia liefert.Vieleicht macht nvidia auch garnichts mehr und sagt einfach das war es goodbye.Ist schon klar für die karten die erhältlich sind da hat ati die Oberhand aber man sollte nicht vergessen wenn nvidia weiter verkaufen will bringen die was besseres.Meiner Meinung nach versuchen die im moment zu und zu entwickeln um noch mehr Leistung rauszuholen.Aber das ist nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Two-Face (16. Januar 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Stimmt man aber man kann auch nicht sagen das etwas die Oberhand hat wenn das gegenstück noch nicht draussen ist.Von der Leistung aus hergesehen.



Na toll, dann kann man das nie sagen - sogar wenn dann die GTX3xx draußen sind und schneller als alles bisherige sind, lässt sich immernoch nicht sagen, wer die Oberhand hat, weil ja dann ATIs nächste Generation ebenfalls noch nicht erschienen ist - sorry, aber deine Logik ist mehr als löchrig.


----------



## akaEmpty (16. Januar 2010)

ich finde, man kann momentan wunderbar vergleiche zwischen den top single-gpu-karten beider hersteller ziehen, und zwar in sämtlichen DX9 & DX10 spielen ohne physX...

und da setzt sich nunmal bei hohen auflösungen und details und besonders bei hoher texturfilterung eindeutig ATI ab... und das auch noch bei weniger verlustleistung.

klar liegt das an der architektur der gpu... aber niemand, außer vllt. nvidia selbst, hat nvidia daran gehindert, 40nm technologie zu vermarkten...


----------



## Veriquitas (16. Januar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Na toll, dann kann man das nie sagen - sogar wenn dann die GTX3xx draußen sind und schneller als alles bisherige sind, lässt sich immernoch nicht sagen, wer die Oberhand hat, weil ja dann ATIs nächste Generation ebenfalls noch nicht erschienen ist - sorry, aber deine Logik ist mehr als löchrig.



Ich rede von der Generation .Das wovon du redest ist wieder diese Fanboy gehabe damit meine ich nicht unbedingt dich.Vergleichen wir mal neuere Karten mit älteren Karten.


----------



## Two-Face (16. Januar 2010)

Ja und, was ist wenn dieses Jahr irgendwann die HD6xxx draußen sind und die schneller sind als die GTX3xx? Sagst du dann auch "nö, ATI hat nicht die Oberhand, is bloß ein Gerücht, die GTX4xx sind ja noch nicht erschienen".


----------



## Veriquitas (16. Januar 2010)

He das ist doch blödsinn was du erzählst.Ich hab gesagt das Ati die Oberhand hat weil keine Konkurenz auf dem Markt ist.Was das angeht aber nvidia kann/wird wahrscheinlich weiter sein.


----------



## Two-Face (16. Januar 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Kann gut Möglich sein, gibt ja hier genug Leute die meinen Ati liegt klar vorne.Nur das Ati vorne liegt ist genau so ein gerücht wie diese News.Immer wieder Lustig ich hol mir Popcorn und Eis .



Ach, und da hast du noch plötzlich behauptet, es sei ein Gerücht, dass ATI vorne liegt? Tut mir leid, aber Mr. Spock würde hier sagen, "Ihre Aussage ist unlogisch".


----------



## Explosiv (16. Januar 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Vergleichen wir mal neuere Karten mit älteren Karten.



Mmh naja, wenn es nach dem alter geht ändert es nichts an der Tatsache.
Die GTX285 war auch gerade einmal ein 3/4 Jahr auf dem Markt, bis ATi ihre HD5XXX-Generation vorgestellt hatte. 
Ergo ist die GTX285 auch keine alte Karte und wird deshalb auch als Vergleich heran gezogen.  
Genauso verhält es sich mit dem Fermi, wenn Fermi Verfügbar ist, wird auch ein halbes Jahr ins Land gestrichen sein und das ganze wiederholt sich von vorn, nur ist der Spieß dann umgedreht. 

Verstehst Du nun was gemeint ist ? Wenn Du jedes mal wartest, wartest Du noch in 5 Jahren auf etwas "vergleichbares" .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Veriquitas (16. Januar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ach, und da hast du noch plötzlich behauptet, es sei ein Gerücht, dass ATI vorne liegt? Tut mir leid, aber Mr. Spock würde hier sagen, "Ihre Aussage ist unlogisch".



Natürlich ist es ein gerücht weil du garnicht weisst was nvidia hat.Aus deiner sicht kann ich nur sagen das ati vorne liegt.Weil diese Karte verfügbar ist.


----------



## Two-Face (16. Januar 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es ein gerücht weil du garnicht weisst was nvidia hat.Aus deiner sicht kann ich nur sagen das ati vorne liegt.Weil diese Karte verfügbar ist.



Natürlich liegt ATI _*im Moment *_vorne - aus deiner Sicht kann ein Hersteller also nur vorne liegen, wenn er als Zweiter seine neue Grafikkartengeneration leased?


----------



## Veriquitas (16. Januar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Natürlich liegt ATI _*im Moment *_vorne - aus deiner Sicht kann ein Hersteller also nur vorne liegen, wenn er als Zweiter seine neue Grafikkartengeneration leased?



Wenn es doch keine Konkurenz gibt kann keiner vorne liegen oder?Oder sagst du auch wenn es nur noch ati gibt ja ati ist ganz vorne mit dabei?


----------



## True Monkey (16. Januar 2010)

So langsam wird das hier lächerlich 

Fakt ist das die zur Zeit beste Karte aus dem Hause ATI kommt ....und damit meine ich noch nicht einmal ihr Topmodell.

Und bevor jetzt einer behauptet ich wäre ein Fanboy dem sei gesagt ...ja ...ich bin ein Fanboy, von jeweils der Leistungsstärksten Graka egal wo sie herkommt


----------



## Two-Face (16. Januar 2010)

*Doch, *nämlich, weil es die Vorgängergeneration nicht mit der neuen der Konkurrenz aufnehmen kann - denn das Gegenstück ist ja noch nicht verfügbar

Also langsam frag' ich mich auch, was denn überhaupt der Sinn, dieser komischen Diskussion ist.


----------



## meynhamburg (16. Januar 2010)

Ich denke, der Focus, den Nvidia auf GPGPU legt & die Ignoranz der letzten Zeit uns Gamern gegenüber ist schon eine recht deutliche Sprache durch die Blume...
Die scheißen auf uns, das wird kein so tolles nur für uns entwickeltes Produkt.
Ich denke, sie werden floppen & die Quittung bekommen.


----------



## Whoosaa (16. Januar 2010)

Hey Leute, ein "Vertrauter" hat mir berichtet, dass ATi schon an der HD9999 GTZ arbeitet. 
Ja, ihr dürft jetzt anfangen zu spekulieren. 

@ Mods: Kann man so 'ne Threads net einfach zumachen? Solange es keine Infos gibt, ist das hier doch eh nur Fanboy-Gelaber..


----------



## Veriquitas (16. Januar 2010)

Ati liegt vorne Punkt.Ist aber sehr uninteressant wenn nvidia noch nichts gezeigt hat.So sieht es aus und nicht anders das wollte ich sagen.


----------



## True Monkey (16. Januar 2010)

^^Oh mann ...bei dir ist Hopfen und Malz verloren 

Und sobald Nvidia nachgelegt hat könnte man ja sagen ATi hat noch nichts gezeigt


----------



## Veriquitas (17. Januar 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> ^^Oh mann ...bei dir ist Hopfen und Malz verloren
> 
> Und sobald Nvidia nachgelegt hat könnte man ja sagen ATi hat noch nichts gezeigt



Ja doch das die ihre beseren grakas schnell rausgebracht haben.Und dann?


----------



## Whoosaa (17. Januar 2010)

Lass ihn einfach, True.


----------



## mixxed_up (17. Januar 2010)

Ich frag mich wann der nächste hier schreibt, die ATIs hätten 10 mal so schnell werden müssen wie die Vorgänger..oder der nächste schreibt Fermi würde 300% schneller werden als die ATIs. Dazu soll gesagt sein: Eine GPU entwickeln ist kein Kinderspiel!
Und: nVidia ist auch nur eine Firma, eine kleinere als AMD.


----------



## Aholic (18. Januar 2010)

Gekauft wird, was besseres P/L Verhältnis hat, wobei ich wohl wieder die bessere Leistung vorziehen werde 

Ob Nvidia oder ATI - Nvidia würde >ich< wegen Physx vorziehen. Wenn mir dadurch jedoch 20% Leistung futsch gehen, dann bringt mir das tolle Physx auch nicht viel.

Ich bin ein "Nvidia Fanboy", aber auch nur wegen der für mich Vorteilhaften Features. U.a. wenn man Crysis mit Full AA & AF spielen möchte, bzw Ultra Settings, dann reicht einfach eine dicke Karte nicht - so muss also eine 2. Karte her. Und genau dort kommt für mich Nvidia wieder ins Spiel, denn sie haben dank der letzten Treiber kaum noch Probleme mit Mikrorucklern.

Meines wissens nach Skalieren sie auch besser, falls ich mich aber irren sollte dann mögen mich hier eines besseren belehren 
Allerdings ist das kein Grund ATI nicht zu kaufen. Was besser läuft und nicht 600+ Euro kostet, wird gekauft. Ich hatte schon genug ATI Karten


----------



## KingKokosnuss (18. Januar 2010)

ShortyLimits schrieb:


> nen paar fakten wären mal toll und nich immer nur gerüchte




Guckst du hier


----------



## akaEmpty (19. Januar 2010)

wenn man ungeduldig ist, auf full hd spielt, dx11 erleben möchte, keine lust auf bzw. keinen platz für mehr als eine graka hat, für sämtliche eventualitäten genügend reserven haben will, gute/schnelle hardware hat, kein nvidia fanboy und im moment nicht knapp bei kasse ist und zu guter letzt keine scheu vor unausgereiften treibern hat, dann führt zumindest noch im nächsten viertel jahr kein weg an ati's 5870 (möglichst als oc-variante) vorbei.

wahrscheinlich trifft das höchstens auf einen von 10 leuten zu, die mit dem gedanken spielen, oder sich bereits eine dieser karten gekauft haben. für die restlichen neun gibt's noch genügend alternativen!


----------



## LOGIC (24. Januar 2010)

Naja meine sollte eben 2-3 jahre reichen und somit sollte es schon die schnellste der generation sein. Daher muß ich auf Nvidia ert mal warten. Danach entscheiden die Benchmarks den kauf zwischen ATI und Nvidia.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (24. Januar 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Naja meine sollte eben 2-3 jahre reichen und somit sollte es schon die schnellste der generation sein. Daher muß ich auf Nvidia ert mal warten. Danach entscheiden die Benchmarks den kauf zwischen ATI und Nvidia.



In deiner Sig. steht aber schon bald 5970


----------



## LOGIC (24. Januar 2010)

tja ^^ Das sieht dann nicht so langweilig aus  Ne das änder ich gleich mal


----------



## schrubby67 (24. Januar 2010)

Es wird wirklich mal Zeit das nVidia die Hosen runter lässt und Fakten präsentiert.


----------



## MARIIIO (31. Januar 2010)

Seit dem letzten Post ist ja schon ne woche vergangen!Da der release jetzt immer näher rückt, sollten doch so langsam immer mehr fakten eintrudeln. Gibts was neues?


----------



## LOGIC (31. Januar 2010)

Was wurde denn als datum genannt ?


----------



## Explosiv (31. Januar 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Was wurde denn als datum genannt ?



Irgendwann im März, mal sehen welches Jahr .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## LOGIC (1. Februar 2010)

Das wäre echt super ! Dann könnt ich zum BF BC2 release ne neue karte reinhauen.


----------



## Genghis99 (1. Februar 2010)

Bei dem zu erwartenden Preisunterschied zwischen 58xx und GF100 ist ein Leistungsunterschied von 40% keine zu hohe Erwartung. Wehe, wenn nicht ...


----------



## LOGIC (1. Februar 2010)

Naja wenn die karten eben zu viel kosten wird sie keiner kaufen. Aber die ATI karten werden sinken.


----------



## MARIIIO (1. Februar 2010)

genau DARAUF warte ich auch. dann entscheidet der Preis ob 5870 oder 5850....


----------



## LOGIC (1. Februar 2010)

Na da werd ich aber zur HD 5870 zugreifen. Oder zur besseren Fermi.


----------



## MARIIIO (1. Februar 2010)

Fermi wird mir einfach zu teuer sein, ne 5850 wird dann wohl auf jeden fall drin sein (Was gescheites muss es schon sein!), je nach preis hättt ich aber schon lieber die 5870. Die frage ist eben ob die mehrleistung den aufpreis wert ist...


----------



## LOGIC (1. Februar 2010)

Ja...Bei mir sollte die Karte wieder für 2 jahre reichen also kauf ich warscheinlich die schnellste single GPU karte. Egal ob Nvidia oder ATI.


----------



## Low (1. Februar 2010)

Keine dual GPU? Wofür hast den sonst so ein mega NT^^


----------



## LOGIC (1. Februar 2010)

^^ Vll. ist ja ein SLI / Crossfire X gespann geplant ?


----------



## Naumo (1. Februar 2010)

MARIIIO schrieb:


> Fermi wird mir einfach zu teuer sein, ne 5850 wird dann wohl auf jeden fall drin sein (Was gescheites muss es schon sein!), je nach preis hättt ich aber schon lieber die 5870. Die frage ist eben ob die mehrleistung den aufpreis wert ist...


 
bei ner gtx285 brauch keine 5850.. und der leistungsunterschied zur 5870 is auch nicht den preis wert.. 
abwarten was die fermis leistungstechnisch bringen und des preis sollte auch passen.. ansonsten wart ich bis se billiger werden oder ne revision kommt die dann billiger is wie damals bei den gtx200er


----------



## LOGIC (1. Februar 2010)

Jo erst mal abwarten wie die Fermis sich schlagen. Leider kommt nicht gleich am anfang eine GTX 385 raus. Sondern vermutlich erst wieder ne GTX 360 und ne GTX 380...dann der rest.


----------



## The_Final (1. Februar 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Jo erst mal abwarten wie die Fermis sich schlagen. Leider kommt nicht gleich am anfang eine GTX 385 raus. Sondern vermutlich erst wieder ne GTX 360 und ne GTX 380...dann der rest.


Wollte man nicht zuerst die High-End-Karte bringen? Und dass nicht gleich zu Beginn eine GTX385 kommt, ist klar, schließlich wird das der Refresh der GTX380.


----------



## GRÜN-BLAU (2. Februar 2010)

habe evtl. finale preise für die GF100 GTX480

Mass production GF100 must begin during February. Associate expects that the 3d- card upper segment, conditionally named *GeForce 480, will cost $549 or $499*


----------



## Genghis99 (2. Februar 2010)

Wirklich interessant wird doch erst der refresh bzw. die "GT" version.


----------



## Necthor (2. Februar 2010)

GRÜN-BLAU schrieb:


> during February



Wenn es wirklich im Februar auftaucht und 30%-40% besser als die HD5870 sein sollte müssten die Preise für ATIs 58xxer sehr bald und hoffentlich auch sehr tief fallen.


.....ist bestimmt nur Wunschdenken 

.....eine 5850 für 150,- €


----------



## GRÜN-BLAU (2. Februar 2010)

Neal schrieb:


> Wenn es wirklich im Februar auftaucht und 30%-40% besser als die HD5870 sein sollte müssten die Preise für ATIs 58xxer sehr bald und hoffentlich auch sehr tief fallen.
> 
> 
> .....ist bestimmt nur Wunschdenken
> ...


 
1. laufen die GF100 im februar vom band, das heißt evtl. ende februar anfang märz kommen die ersten auf den markt.
naja 30-40% ist schon viel gegen eine 5870 wenn das stimmen sollte verzichte ich sogar auf ein SLI system

2. interessieren mich die ATI karten nicht besonders die können von mir aus auch auf unter 50€ fallen.


----------



## LOGIC (2. Februar 2010)

Wie lange hat es gebraucht bis die refresh version kamm ? Also die GTX 285 ?


----------



## The_Final (2. Februar 2010)

GRÜN-BLAU schrieb:


> habe evtl. finale preise für die GF100 GTX480
> 
> Mass production GF100 must begin during February. Associate expects that the 3d- card upper segment, conditionally named *GeForce 480, will cost $549 or $499*


Seit wann heißen die Fermi GTX*4*80?


----------



## neuer101 (2. Februar 2010)

The_Final schrieb:


> Seit wann heißen die Fermi GTX*4*80?


Seitdem nVidia bekannt gegeben hat dass sie so heißen werden .


----------



## LOGIC (2. Februar 2010)

Find ich auch beknackt aber was will man machen ?! Ich mußt mic hschon mit dem komischen name GTX 380 abgeben, aber jetzt ? GTX 480..Hallo ?


----------



## The_Final (2. Februar 2010)

neuer101 schrieb:


> Seitdem Nvidia bekannt gegeben hat dass sie so heißen werden .


Mist, die News noch nicht gelesen.  Danke für den Hinweis. 



LOGIC schrieb:


> Find ich auch beknackt aber was will man machen ?! Ich mußt mic hschon mit dem komischen name GTX 380 abgeben, aber jetzt ? GTX 480..Hallo ?


Vielleicht will man die Nummer 3xx generell für die mobilen Grafikkarten behalten.


----------



## Dommas (2. Februar 2010)

Die GTx 3xx werden sicher wieder Rebranding Katen 
Damit die Karten deutlich schneller werden


----------



## LOGIC (2. Februar 2010)

Jo GTS 350 = die zum 100 mal refreshte 9800 oder was ?


----------



## The_Final (2. Februar 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Jo GTS 350 = die zum 100 mal refreshte 9800 oder was ?


Entweder das, eine GTX260 oder etwas in der Größenordnung.


----------



## GRÜN-BLAU (2. Februar 2010)

einige infos. einige schon bekannt einige auch nicht.


----------



## GRÜN-BLAU (2. Februar 2010)

und hier


----------



## Explosiv (2. Februar 2010)

Naja, dass sind keine glaubwürdigen Infos, sondern nur publizierte Propaganda eines Herstellers. 
Das ist bei ATi so, aber auch bei Nvidia, die nehmen sich in der Hinsicht nicht viel. 
Ich glaube erst etwas, wenn es unabhängige Fakten und Benchmarks gibt und nicht das Marketing-Gedöns eines Marketing-Experten, sprich Nvidia .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Chrno (2. Februar 2010)

Abwarten und Tee trinken. Bin aber trotzdem gespannt auf Fermi.


----------



## GRÜN-BLAU (2. Februar 2010)

schon klar, aber die messen den fermi gegen den hauseigenen G200 und nicht gegen den 5870 ausser in 1 oder 2 folien.
und diese ganzen folien sind keine reinen benchmarks sondern glaubwürdige bilder was die bild und grafikqualität des neuen fermis  , da gibt es nichts zu übertreiben, das ist fakt. nur ATi Fanboys können sich damit nicht anfreunden.


----------



## Biosman (2. Februar 2010)

Nvidia hatte auch lange genug zeit sich die ATI Produkte gannnnnnnz gemütlich anzugucken und zu testen. Um dann gannnnnnz gemütlich eine schnellere Graka auf den Markt zu bringen.

Also ganz ehrlich wenn die NV karten nach über nem halben jahr fast trotz dem langsamer sind oder nur minimal schneller dann lach ich die aus ehrlich....


----------



## Clonemaster (2. Februar 2010)

schon langsam kauft sich jeder der wirklich eine neue graka will ne ati, was nvidia fast
dazu zwingt es noch länger zu ziehen.. die Karten in ca. 1nem Monat rauszubringen wär 
sinnlos, bis dahin hat jeder ne ati. Lieber gleich noch paar Monate länger warten dann 
kaufen sich auch die ATI kunden vll eher ne neue nvidia

auserdem können sie die leistungssteigerung noch höher angeben weil sie bis dahin noch 
irgendwelche kleinigkeiten verbessert haben und dann kommt das natürlich auch in der
öffentlichkeit besser an


----------



## SuEdSeE (2. Februar 2010)

Ich denke auch das wenn Nvidia noch 1 bis 2 monate wartet der zug für die abgefahren is dann hat jeder ne ATI drinne und grade im HighEnd bereich werden sich nur nen paar wenige leute mit zuviel geld ne Nvidia kaufen...


----------



## GRÜN-BLAU (3. Februar 2010)

also solangsam kotzt es mich auch an, es dauert alles viel zu lange keine handfeste benchmarks wo man sich evtl vielleicht eine kleine vorfreude gönnen könnte usw.

ich blute *GRÜN* und wenn bald nichts passiert vergesse ich mich und kauf mir eine 5970


----------



## Fate T.H (3. Februar 2010)

Also wenn die 500$ stimmen sollten dann lässt Nvidia sich die Karte fürstlich bezahlen.
Bis zu 40% schneller als ne HD5870 und mal eben ~60% teurer als diese da ja bei Hardware gerne der Dollar/Euro 1:1 gerechnet wird.


----------



## MARIIIO (3. Februar 2010)

Clonemaster schrieb:


> schon langsam kauft sich jeder der wirklich eine neue graka will ne ati, was nvidia fast
> dazu zwingt es noch länger zu ziehen.. die Karten in ca. 1nem Monat rauszubringen wär
> sinnlos, bis dahin hat jeder ne ati. Lieber gleich noch paar Monate länger warten dann
> kaufen sich auch die ATI kunden vll eher ne neue nvidia
> ...



Hoffentlich nicht, ich will, dass Fermi so schnell, wie nur möglich kommt (aber auch nur, damit die HD58XX billiger werden )!!!


----------



## The_Final (3. Februar 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Also wenn die 500$ stimmen sollten dann lässt Nvidia sich die Karte fürstlich bezahlen.


Das Spitzenmodell einer neuen Generation spielt bei nVidia doch generell in dieser Liga.


----------



## LOGIC (3. Februar 2010)

Ja und wenn das nicht mal ne MGPU karte wird siehts schlecht aus.


----------



## BigBubby (3. Februar 2010)

Warum sollte es schlecht aussehen? Warum ist Dt nur so von Miesepetern verseucht...


----------



## LOGIC (3. Februar 2010)

500 $ oder auch € nur für ne single gpu ?


----------



## The_Final (3. Februar 2010)

Warum nicht? Wenn die Karte schnell genug ist, werden sich genug Käufer finden.


----------



## LOGIC (3. Februar 2010)

lool...da haben wohl einige zu viel geld 
Ich werd mir vll. zwar die Nvidia holle naber wenn die leitsung für den preis nicht passt kauf ich lieber 2x HD5870.


----------



## windows (3. Februar 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> lool...da haben wohl einige zu viel geld
> Ich werd mir vll. zwar die Nvidia holle naber wenn die leitsung für den preis nicht passt kauf ich lieber 2x HD5870.


und wenn die so schnell ist wie zwei HD5870?
Außerdem muss man die üblichen Probleme die Crossfire (speziell bei ATI) bedenken.
Ich gehe zwar nicht davon aus, aber wirklich wissen wird es nur nvidia und vllt. nicheinmal die ...

40% schneller ist doch extrem gut, ich finde es immer komiach wenn jemand sich über die 10% oder 20% Schritte das Maul zerreist.
Durch diese kleinen Schritte haben wir einen stetigen Leistungszuwachs.

MFG
windows


----------



## LOGIC (3. Februar 2010)

Ja ok dann hätt man schonmal keine Microruckler. Aber ich will die karten erst ma in nem Test sehen. Dann wird gekauft  Klaar sind 10 oder 20 % nicht viel, aber trozdem hat man sie mehr. und so kann man sich jedes jahr auf ne neue karte freuen.


----------



## windows (3. Februar 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Aber ich will die karten erst ma in nem Test sehen.


Ich auch.


----------



## LOGIC (3. Februar 2010)

Blos wird das noch ne weile brauchen so wie es aussieht.


----------



## Fate T.H (3. Februar 2010)

The_Final schrieb:


> Das Spitzenmodell einer neuen Generation spielt bei nVidia doch generell in dieser Liga.





The_Final schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Wenn die Karte schnell genug ist, werden sich genug Käufer finden.



Warum nicht ?

Man muss sich das mal auf der zunge zergehen lassen das hier gesagt wird *bis zu* 40% schneller
was also im Worst-Case bedeuten kann das sie sogar unter einer HD5870 liegen kann. So
wer dafür dann mal eben ~500€/$ dafür ausgeben möchte der hat es echt locker sitzen.


----------



## LOGIC (3. Februar 2010)

Deswegen die ersten tests und Benchmarks abwarten.


----------



## windows (3. Februar 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Warum nicht ?
> 
> Man muss sich das mal auf der zunge zergehen lassen das hier gesagt wird *bis zu* 40% schneller
> was also im Worst-Case bedeuten kann das sie sogar unter einer HD5870 liegen kann. So
> wer dafür dann mal eben ~500€/$ dafür ausgeben möchte der hat es echt locker sitzen.



Ich sehe dein Problem nicht, er hat gesagt *wenn die Karte schnell genug ist*.

MFG
windows


----------



## The_Final (3. Februar 2010)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Warum nicht ?
> 
> Man muss sich das mal auf der zunge zergehen lassen das hier gesagt wird *bis zu* 40% schneller
> was also im Worst-Case bedeuten kann das sie sogar unter einer HD5870 liegen kann. So
> wer dafür dann mal eben ~500€/$ dafür ausgeben möchte der hat es echt locker sitzen.


Ich hab schon mal ein Worst Case-Szenario erlebt, in dem ein 50ccm-Roller Vorteile gegenüber meinem Motorrad hatte (mit Schritttempo einen steilen Berg bei 0 Sicht hinter einem LKW, mir wäre fast die Kupplung abgebrannt  ) und doch hab ich es noch nicht bereut, für das Motorrad das Vielfache des Preises eines Mofas zu zahlen.  Klar sagen die *bis zu*, oder hast du erwartet, dass nVidia sagt: "unsere Karte ist im Schnitt aller möglichen Szenarien um exakt 12,76354% (Fantasiewert) schneller als die HD5870, im schlimmsten Fall waren wir in Spiel y bei Konfiguration x in Szene z um 17,38% (Fantasiewert) langsamer"? 



windows schrieb:


> Ich sehe dein Problem nicht, er hat gesagt *wenn die Karte schnell genug ist*.
> 
> MFG
> windows


Das außerdem.


----------



## BigBubby (3. Februar 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> 500 $ oder auch € nur für ne single gpu ?



500$ ist wie immer der ohne Mehrwertsteuer, deshalb ist dasfast immer in etwa auch der Europreis. Vielleicht 450€
Aber wie immer wird der preis auch relativ schnell fallen (1-3monate)


----------



## LOGIC (3. Februar 2010)

jo...wird warten das mal ab und werden schon noch schnell genug sehen wie sich die preise entwickeln. Aber ne Nvidia mal als abwechslung von ATI wäre doch mal was  Das wäre dann meine erste.


----------



## enterthephil (16. Februar 2010)

Gibts schon was neues? IS wieder so viel Ruhe um Nvidia und deren Gerüchte eingekehrt.


----------



## DaStash (16. Februar 2010)

enterthephil schrieb:


> Gibts schon was neues? IS wieder so viel Ruhe um Nvidia und deren Gerüchte eingekehrt.


 Wo nichts ist, kann man auch nichts berichten. 

MfG


----------

